# Heroics around Hommlet [IC]



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

Out of Character Thread.

Rogues Gallery Thread.

You've arrived at Verbobonc about a week ago. While on the lookout of an adventure, you occasionally heard reference about a tavern called the 'Walking Woodsman'. Appearantly, this seems to be a gatherplace for people who travel around for coin a lot. If someone is in need of a defending hand on a journey, needs some item delivered in another town or wants info about a certain area, the Woodsman is the place to be. One evening, you decide to check the tavern out.

Although the tavern's walls are made of stone, on the inside they are covered by wooden plates and decorated by stuffed animalheads and hides from various animals such as wolves, bears, deers and lynxes. The common room stretches fifty feet from east to west by thirty feet from north to south with the entrance in the middle of the south door. The fireplace in the northwestern corner is burning a small fire. The bar is about five feat parallel to the eastern wall, interrupted in the middle to pass through. The tables are made of what seems to be a good quality of wood, while the chairs are covered with a bit of cloth. Several torches on the wall provide the illumination. There is an open door in the western wall, leading to the kitchen. There's also a closed door in the northern wall, west of the bar. A tall, slender man in his late forties, wearing a plain shirt and trousers, is standing behind the bar, giving you a small nod as you enter. Two young women in short clean white dresses are walking around cleaning tables, picking up orders, bringing drinks and collecting empty jugs and glasses. The are about ten visitors currently present.

The one drawing the most attention is a dwarf, dressed in mail sitting on a table in the southwestern corner, telling a story about how he and two of his comrades slayed a really big black dragon. He obviously has has too much to drink already, though that doesn't keep the tall, muscled man dressed in goodlooking clothes right from him to keep giving him more beer. The other people on the table, a goodlooking averagesized woman with appearantly an elf among her ancestors in a decent dress, a short overweighted man in some casial wear and a small Halfling woman with very long brown hair in robes are listening with interest, occasionally laughing when the drunken Dwarf falls into talking gibberish, though they seem to take the story lightly.

A group of two elves, possibly a couple, and a halfelf are sitting at the table in front of the fireplace, all wearing traveller clothes. All three looked at you the moment you entered, size-ing you and then ignoring you. Appearantly, the male elf is disturbed by the loud dwarf, occasionally cursing at him in elven tongue. The woman and the male halfbreed try to calm him. The dwarf and his comrades don't seem to notice. A tall, elder man in decent clothes is at the bar, talking to the barkeeper. The last man is sitting by himself at one of the tables. He's having a glass of wine while hanging back, as if displaying, look, here I am. He's wearing a chain shirt and dark leather trousers and boots. Two large swords hang down his sides.

There's six tables. The dwarf and his group are sitting at the southwestern table, the elves at the northwestern table and the single man at the northeastern table. The northern table, southern table and southwestern table are currently empty.


----------



## Majin (Oct 1, 2003)

Damien regards the Elves who were "checking him out" as he entered. _Well,_ he thinks, _they must notice I'm not just some average human, but one of noble birth._ He smirks, (to himself mostly) and moves over to stand at the bar where he stood with one hand nonchalantly on the hilt of his sword and his opposite shoulder leaning against the bar. Damien didn't mind the perks of noble birth, just at the time, he wanted nothing to do with all the baggage that came along with it. Pity his parents refused him the small fortune he wanted to bring along with him. In the end he didn't mind though. He wanted to prove to them, and himself mostly, that he could make it out on his own, but pulling a few strings with his noble heritage along the way couldn't hurt, could it?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2003)

*Raven*

A beautiful elven woman enters.  She seems tired, and her clothes are travelworn and somewhat tattered.  But an easy smile rests on her lips, and her jet-black hair is still lusterous.  She pauses at the entrance, glancing around the room.  Her cloak shifts, revealing a chain shirt, a long sword, and a crossbow.  Smiling at the elves, she approaches the bar.  "Need any entertainment tonight?" she asks the man behind the counter.  "I know a few ballads from innocent days before the war."


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

"A musician, ehh?" the barkeep sizes Raven with a mild interest in his eyes, "Well, yer free to sing or play as you want, but don't look at me for money. You might gather some from the audience, though. Thomas' group seems to be enjoying themselves and enjoying people are always generous. As well, if you can manage to spirit those elves a little, perhaps they'll get a little loose, considering yer an elf too. Don't expect to get anything from Derk over there. I never saw the other fellow before, so no clue about him." The barkeep hangs relaxed with one shoulder against the wall, his arms crossed, looking at Raven in anticipation.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 1, 2003)

A halfling enters soon after, dressed in a studded leather shirt, heavy breaches and a sturdy cloak colored in greys and blacks. Looking at all the persons in the tavern, his eyes settle on the two at the bar, a pretty elf and a smug human. Sauntering over to the bar himself, he hops up on a stool and says to the bartender, "I'll have a small mug of ale, please."

As he waits for his order, he looks around and takes in the ambience.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

A diminutive elven woman walks in, her glance is drawn to the trophies and then they are dismissed with a shrug, _"To hunt and kill is a path through nature, if not the only one"_. At least Sashla would be fairly safe, killing a druid's bonded lupine friend was a common enough reason to bring natures wrath down on you, at least in tales, but there was always someone who hadn't heard to stories and took a proactive approach to protecting their livestock.

     She ambles to a corner of the bar, calculates how long it's been since her last payoff and weighs the pros and cons of looking well healed versus biding her money versus spending money to ingratiate herself with barkeep. She was never very good at dealing with people, "Hot milk and brandy please."


----------



## mackenson (Oct 1, 2003)

A human man pushes open the door. He stands at the entrance for a moment, surveying the crowd. His dark hair is shorn close, and his small eyes are merely shadows under a heavy brow. A mace hangs from a loop on his belt. He trudges wearily to the first table he can find along the south wall, sits down, and slides his shield and pack to the floor. He nods to the barkeep, and raises his hand to get the attention of one of the serving women.

“Something hot to eat, if you please,” he says. “Stew, perhaps? Some bread as well.”

He frowns with apparent disapproval at the dwarf, but then begins to listen intently at the mention of a black dragon. He fumbles through his pack and withdraws some parchment and a pen, and scribbles furiously.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Both the halfling and the most recent appearing woman are pretty much ignored by the barkeep, who returned to talking to the elder man. One of the women serves each of you, and as you start drinking, it becomes appearant people don't go here for the quality of the drinks. Either that, or you ordered the wrong drinks. Mackenson is charged four silver for something that looks a bit like stew, but tastes like nothing. The bread's okay though, and at least there's more than enough food to settle his appetite.

The barkeep and the elder man seem to be talking about a mine. Appearantly, there's no message from the mine at all in over two weeks. The man is a little weary about this, since in the long run, his smithy will be running out of resources soon. Appearantly, he's the owner of the Guntrop smithy and store, the largest smithy in Verbobonc, with fifteen people working in the smithy and an additional three in the store.

Progress runs slow on the dwarf's story as he keeps dwaring off into gibberish, or being interrupted by his comrades, asking him for petty details, which leads to annoyance by the dwarf and laughter by the others. He's describing how he and the two others tryed to find their way into the dragon's lair, while the dragon was away, probably harrassing some poor hamlet. Appearantly, the dragon's lair was on the side of some cliff, so the dwarves were searching for holes that would allow them to approach the lair from above.

'Derk' orders for another glass of wine. The woman that's serving him seems a little annoyed and tries to get away right after putting down the glass, but she doesn't get away quickly enough to avoid being slapped on her behind. It looks to be too hard to be a playfull swat. The woman looks back at him with a little anger on her face, though that only makes him grin.

The elves seem only to get more and more annoyed, especially the male. He keeps talking about how the dwarf annoys him. He also says that Drusilia is late, and probably not going to show up at all. The other two try to calm him down, assuring him that she will show up. Note: They talk in elven, so anyone who doesn't know that language, doesn't understand them.

OOC: Wilphe's thought color is a little hard to read. Perhaps something a little brighter?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 1, 2003)

An above-averagly tall gnome walks in, and sits down next to the human. Turning to the barkeep, he orders some Gnomish Ale and Fish Stew. _ Hmmmm.... I wish was a little taller. I can hear the dwarf and elf going on and on, but I cant see what that humans writing. Standing up would be indecent. I wonder if its a riddle. _


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 1, 2003)

Gideon nurses his ale, not willing to drink heavily on the watery beer. Looking at his companions at the bar, he wonders if they are Adventurers. He sits forward on his stool, listening to the dwarf's story with a sense of awe.
_How can they be so disrespectful to someone that has seen a dragon and lived! Unless they have seen dragons as well..._

He hops off the stool and moves closer to the table with the dwarf, standing near the southern table with the human and gnome to better listen to the tale.

(Current facial expression as he listens:   )


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC: Done.

IC:
"I hope what they say about this place is right, it has next to no other redeeming features.", Astatia cradles her milk closely and does her best to look proffessional whilst wondering how long it will take for the elf and dwarf to come to blows.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2003)

*Raven*

"OK," she says to the barkeep.  "I may try to sing a piece if conversation lags a bit.  Say, do you know of any jobs around here?  Something a little dangerous, perhaps, but rewarding and worthy of a song?"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 1, 2003)

Spinning a coin on the table, the gnome turns to the halfling "You like riddles? The elves dont look in the mood for them, and the dwarf is too drunk. Humans tend not to enjoy the fine art of a riddle. Without turning, Col spins his ale over to him and takes a drink.


----------



## Thels (Oct 2, 2003)

Col is told they have no gnomish ale available. After paying 4 silver, a regular ale and something resembling a stew is served. It doesn't taste very good, but there sure is plenty.

Though the dwarf is too far gone, his comrades notice Gideon closing in, but don't really seem to mind. The dwarf continues his story, describing how they valiantly defeated a group of dire badgers that were inhabitating the cave system.

The elven man seems to forget about the dwarf as he grows more and more upset by Drusilia's absense.

The barkeep replies: "Looking for adventurer's work, ehh? Well, occasionally people come here to look for other people to help them. As a matter of fact, Ben Guntrop here is in need of some. Appearantly, there are some problems with his mines. Ben?" He says, looking at the elder man.

"Yes," the elder man replies. "As you might know, I'm the owner of the largest smithy in town. For our metal resources, we're mostly depending on the mine two days south of here, towards Hommlet. Something must be wrong with it, as we haven't received any shipments as of late, and no other form of communication either. I need a few people to go there and check things out. It's no place for a woman like you alone, however. Unless you got some companions, chances are you'll end up dead by whatever might be inhabitating the surrounding area."


----------



## Majin (Oct 2, 2003)

Hearing the possibility of adventure Damien perks up and regards the barkeep, then the lady. "I would gladly accompany this beautiful lady to the mines, that is if she would have me." He bows princely towards her, and comes up with a charming smile on his face.

"But where are my manners? Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Prince Damien Strikeheart of Keoland. What name was given to such beauty as yours my dear?"


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 2, 2003)

Glances over at the gnome, but it's obvious his attention is on the tales of battle. 

"Riddles could be fun, but I haven't played with them since I was a child. Now battles! Adventures!"

He looks over at the gnome, noticing the large sword he's wearing. Suddenly, his interest has shifted. "Are you an ... adventurer, sir?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 2, 2003)

*Raven*

The elf raises her eyebrows.  "An adventure and Prince, all in one minute.  Lucky me.  I'm certainly game to investigate this.  Prince Damien, why don't you buy this poor girl a drink and let's talk it over."


----------



## Majin (Oct 2, 2003)

"Certainly your ladyship. Barkeep, a glass of your finest wine for the beautiful Elf lass here." Turning back to the young Elf woman, Damien continues. "Some fine wine coming up lovely maiden, but you have still failed to tell me your name. he chuckles. "What would it be, and what brings you from your Elven home?"


----------



## mackenson (Oct 2, 2003)

The man with the parchment seems momentarily uncomfortable as the close presence of the halfing and the gnome, but he straightens up as if drawn out of a reverie and nods to them both. As the dwarf’s tale devolves into incoherent babbling, he sighs heavily, rolls up the parchment, and stores it carefully in his pack.

“Greetings, friends,” he says to those close by. “May the light of Pelor be ever at your shoulder.”

He shares a sympathetic smile with the gnome as the stew is served, and listens with interest to the tale from the mine owner. He gaze darts around the assemblage, and his brow furrows as he seems to consider the potential adventure at hand.

He turns to Guntrop. “Tell me sir, when did you last receive word from the mine, and what ‘inhabitants’ do you refer to?” Lowering his voice to a whisper, he leans toward the gnome. “Perhaps the miners uncovered something other than ore. There are foul things within the depths of this world. Evil things.”


----------



## Thels (Oct 2, 2003)

The barkeep pours Raven a glass of wine: "That'll be a silver." Unlike the other drinks handed out so far, this one actually tastes good.

Turning around, Guntrop describes, loud enough for anyone in the tavern to hear it: "Last word from the mines was sixteen days ago. Normally, a shipment comes in every week, but occasionally they skip a week or are a day late, so up to now, there was nothing to worry about. Things are probably okay, but I need someone to check it out, just to make sure. I don't have the personnel ready for the task however. There are hobgoblins about in the area, and there's probably the usual variety of animals to be found. I need business to go on, so I'm willing to pay thirty gold pieces for anyone to head to the mines and return me a letter from the overseer. If you go as a group, split the money as you see fit. If there's actually something wrong in the mines and you can manage to solve the problem, you'll be in for a lot more, though I need some proof of course."

Derk listens to the story while sipping his drink. The dwarf continues his story, describing how they slowly descended down the tunnels and were almost caught by a pitfall, but managed to cross it to continue their descent, while the man right to him shoves him another ale. The elves keep waiting, the male elf obviously worried.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 2, 2003)

"More of a "Adventurer in Training". I havnt been on very many adventures ya know. Names Col Whitehill." 
Hearing the man talk about the mines, Col perks up.  "Id go with you. I can swing an axe and shoot this quite well, if thats what you need."


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 2, 2003)

Smiles at Col, "Likewise, I am also looking to be an adventurer."  Hearing about the mines, Gideon's mind races with the possiblities. To actually be a hero!  

"I will accompany you as well, it sounds like it may be fun! And my name is Gideon."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 2, 2003)

*Raven*

"Thank you Damien," Raven lifts the drink, takes a sip, swishes it around her mouth and smiles.  "Call me Raven.  I am a singer, and a collector of stories.  It looks like this trip to the mines might be worth a verse or two.  And it looks like we're got a fair company to do it.  30 gps isn't a lot of money, but it's a start and sometimes the search for 'virtue' is its own reward, as it were.  How do we get to these mines, Guntrop, and how far are they?"


----------



## mackenson (Oct 3, 2003)

The big human smiles faintly as Gideon pronounces his interest in the adventure. He seems inspired by the halfling's bravado, or perhaps just amused. His dark eyes do not betray his true emotions.

"I am barely off the trail," he says, "but if the courageous Gideon has deemed this mission worthy of his attention, than so do I." He nods to the halfling. "I am Geryn, Cleric if Pelor, at your service." 

Standing up, he waves the group of volunteers over and gestures at his table. "Please, grab some chairs ... let's discuss the terms of the quest. Join us, Guntrop, so that we might learn more about the location and condition of this mine."


----------



## Majin (Oct 3, 2003)

"Ah a singer. I would very much like to hear you sometime. I bet you have the voice of a Deva! But Raven? That is not a very Elf-like name my dear, but considering the beautiful locks of hair you possess I'd say it fits you." Damien's attention is stolen away for a moment as the Cleric calls everyone over. "May I suggest we join the good cleric so we may get things for our upcoming journey in order? Maybe you could sing to me later on then after we have got things settled here hmm?" 

Damien motions to escort Raven to the table. "Well anyway, shall we?"


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 3, 2003)

Gideon smiles as he pulls a stool over to the human-sized table and sits down. "Greetings adventurers! My name's Gideon (in case you didn't hear me before)."


----------



## Thels (Oct 3, 2003)

"Very well." Guntrop orders another glass of wine and then sits down at Geryn's table. When everyone's settled, he starts: "To be honest, I do not think there's anything seriously wrong. Most likely, one of the carts has a broken wheel or something along that nature. If so, all you need to do is to make a trip to the mine and then head back here. If you're carefull, probably nothing will happen, hence only the thirty gold pieces."

Continuing after a few sips of wine: "The mine is about fifty miles south of here. It's not hard to find, just follow the road to Hommlet and somewhere along the road, you'll find a signpost directing the Guntrop Mines towards another road. Following that road, you'll run into the mines eventually. It should take you about three days on foot. Alternatively I could borrow you a cart and donkey which should cut down travel time by about a day. I would just need some ensurance, say about ten gold."

Guntrop gathers his breath for a couple of seconds before adding: "Remind you, the thirty gold is just for checking the place out and coming back. If there's anything wrong, like say a clan of Hobgoblins took over the mines, then all you need to do is to report that to me. If you want, you can try and clear the problem. For example, saving the mines from a group of Hobgoblins should award you with say sixhundred gold pieces, depending on the size of the clan. I'm not to be held responsible for any casualties along the way, in the sorry event that that might happen. When you return, you can report at the smithy."

Derk keeps his ears open, listening to the instructions. When Guntrop seems done, he yells: "Hey Guntrop, why settle for such a group of complete green, inexperienced, uncapable, moronic, pathetic, light in the head group of weaklings, while you can have someone like me doing the task. With my horse I can get there in just a single day and I'm sure to handle any hobgoblin infestation it might suffer. No need for that incompetent bunch of losers. How about it, hey?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2003)

*Raven*



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> "Ah a singer. I would very much like to hear you sometime. I bet you have the voice of a Deva! But Raven? That is not a very Elf-like name my dear, but considering the beautiful locks of hair you possess I'd say it fits you.
> 
> Damien motions to escort Raven to the table. "Well anyway, shall we?"





Raven allows Damien to escort her to the table.  "I go by Raven, as I am making a break from my past.  Perhaps you too, are making such a break.  Why else would a prince of Keoland be alone in a place like this?"

"A cart sure would be nice." Then softly to Damien, "In any case, I can see why Derk is such a popular guy around here."


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 3, 2003)

Gideon seems somewhat hurt by Derk's words. His cheerful smile is replaced with a look of determination. _We'll see who's pathetic when we come back as heroes._

He looks around at the table and his companions. "Well, I'm definitely up for it. When should we leave?"

OOC: How are we handling dice rolls?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 3, 2003)

Laughing at Derk, Col speaks to him "If your so smart, solve this. The Man Who Makes it Sells It, The Man Who Buys It dosnt Use it, the Man who uses it dosnt know it. What is it?"  Still chuckling to himself, Col orders another ale.


----------



## Thels (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC: I'm doing all the rolls.

OOC2: Derk is not the dwarf, in case you were wondering.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC: Ninja Edit time. Oops.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 3, 2003)

Geryn listens to Guntrop with interest. At the mention of the distance he grimaces, but then brightens at the prospect of making the journey in a cart.

"I must admit I am travel sore, and a cart and a strong donkey would make the journey much more pleasant. I say we pool our resources for the deposit."

He then listens to Dirk's insulting speech, smiles at the man, and turns back to the mine owner. "Is that the ass you mentioned, Gunthrop?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Thinks:_"Work? 30 gold. A few days, better than nothing." _

Astatia stands and infiltrates into the conversation. It's a short, emaciated and rather feral looking elf of indeterminate gender, who when she speaks demonstrates little of the charm or urbanity that Raven displays, "Sir, I have a fair familiarity with the wilds and a mount to boot. I would be glad to join your party having acted as caravan scout and escort on previous occassions.

After Derk's interuption she speaks without even looking at him, "Surely a _Great Hero_ such as yourself has higher quests and richer prizes to chases than acting as messanger boy for a mere 30 pieces, and not even platinum at that."


----------



## Thels (Oct 4, 2003)

"Well, little man, at least I'm smart enough not to be needing one anywhere soon, unlike that friend of yours, if he ever makes such a remark again." Derk unsheats one of his swords a little while saying that. "And to answer the lady, I need to kill what I will be saving later. Why don't you try to figure that one out, little man?"

The Dwarf is too drunk to even notice what's going on. For those who are still paying attention, he describes a dark fight against some sturdy subterren creature he calls an umber hulk, which they met in the caves on the way to the dragon's lair. His comrades are more alert, as are the elves. Most of them checked if their own weapons are ready to be used. The elves briefly talk to each other, while the group with the dwarf signals each other with their hands. Both maids make sure they stay away from Derk. Guntrop keeps an eye open at the man. The barkeep seems to be ignoring him.


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2003)

Damien stands up abruptly and puts a hand on his own sword. "I suggest you leave these people alone and sit down. I am in their company now and I will not have their name's sullied by some filthy knave in a bar!" his eyes narrow on Derk, waiting for an agressive move from the man.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

_"Children."_

Astatia stands and tries to interpose herself between Damien and Derk, facing Damien and looking him square in the eye"This is NOT worth it"


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2003)

Damien returns Astatia's gaze for a moment and then glances back towards Derk. He stood his ground. He would not go as far as to initiate a fight with the man, but he would be ready to defend the party if Derk chose to draw his sword and make this physical.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 4, 2003)

Gideon looks nervously from Derk to his companions and back again. Turning to Geryn, he whispers, "Are _all_ adventurers like this?"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 4, 2003)

Laughing again, Col extends his hand to Derk "Good show. You are the first non-gnome I know of to get a hard riddle that fast. Really though, why would you take this job? If you can clear out a mine full of hobgoblins, cant you find something just as easy for you with better rewards?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2003)

*Raven*

"Sticks and stones..." Raven whispers to Damien, them more loudly.  "Guntrop will hire who he choses, and that seems to be us.  I suppose we'll be off in the morning.  I'm pretty short on cash, but will contribute what I can towards the donkey & cart.  Excuse me a moment, now."

Raven will approach the table with the elves, and address them in Elvish.  "Excuse me, I couldn't help buy overhear your distress about your missing comrade.  Are you all right?"


----------



## Thels (Oct 4, 2003)

"Well, if you don't want to fight with someone in a bar, we could step outside." Derk tells Damien with a grin on his face and both hands on his hilts. "Oh, and little man, you haven't solved mine yet. It should answer your question."

The elves and half-elf look at Raven as she starts the conversation, but the two males focus back at Derk short after. "We're fine," The elven man starts, "Though we might not be if your comrades are so eager to start a fight in here."

The woman gives a short angry look at him before addressing Raven: "Sorry, please don't mind Areolis. He's a little tense. You see, a good friend of us went for a small trip to Hommlet the other day, and she should have been back by now. With all those hobgoblins around, we kind of fear for her safety." She looks a little depressive as she tells you this.

"'Ey, 'keep!", the dwarf yells as he swings an empty mug around, "I *hic* need more ale *hic*"

The woman turns around, trying to hush the dwarf: "Quit it out, Thorgan. You've had more than enough."

"Who're you to *hic* d'cide that, ehh? *hic*" 'Thorgan' replies, tossing his mug at the woman. The woman ducks as the mug flies through the room, bouncing off Derk's table before falling on the ground.

"Hey, watch it, stupid dwarf! What are you trying to do, stone me with mugs?" Derk spits at Thorgan.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 4, 2003)

Gideon leans over to Col and speaks in Gnomish, "I'd be careful, sir. It looks like that  Derk is looking for a fight. Perhaps we should suggest retiring for the evening?"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 4, 2003)

Walking over to raven, Col responds in Gnomish "I think I'll stick around for a while.". He nods at the elves and Raven, and speaks in a whisper. "Whats going on? That Human might get himself killed, if Derk is as strong as he says he is. We going to help him or just let it happen?"


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2003)

Damien continues staring at Derk for a few moments as he considers the situation. Then slowly, a small smile creeps it's way upon his face. "No, I believe the Elf here is right. You are not worth it. I am a Prince. I do not wish to dirty my royal hands with your blood. I think the Hobgoblins are much more deserving of my attention at the moment, not to mention probably cleaner." He chuckled as he finished. Putting Derk below a common Hobgoblin in importance! He hoped that would sting a bit. It served the man right after the insults he threw at them. 

Damien throws up a hand and waves off Derk as he walks over next to Raven to speak with the Elves. "Greetings, I am Prince Damien of Keoland. I apologize for that bit of behavior back there, it was quite unlike me," he sniffed, turning to Raven then back to the Elves. "Are they in need of help Raven? I'm sure our party would be glad to lend them a hand if they would like."


----------



## Thels (Oct 4, 2003)

"A prince, ehh? Prince of fools, I guess." Derk rises, drawing a bastard sword in each hand. "I did warn you, though there's of course the chance you're too stupid to understand the gnome's riddle. Let's take this outside, as not to disturb the drinking habits of this deranged mugtossing folk.", grinning to Thorgan as he walks towards the door. Just after passing Damien, Derk holds still, asking "Or are you perhaps too chicken?"


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2003)

Damien looks at the man cooly with a slightly bored expression on his face. "You may call me what you will, as we are out of my kingdom right now. But as for the other people in the tavern here, I don't believe they like you too much Derk. Now unless you want the whole general assemblage of folk in here to come down upon you I would do as I suggested earlier and sit back down, or leave. Your choice, but I've already told you. I will not lower myself to fighting with the likes of you. I will defend myself if attacked though, which is a choice you have to make as well. You'll have to strike at me here because I'm not leaving, and if you do so, how sure can you be that you won't have every blade in this bar facing your direction?"


----------



## Thels (Oct 4, 2003)

Derk grins. "It appears I'm wrong. Perhaps you're not the prince of fools after all, but the prince of chickens instead. You're just using a lot of blah blah to cover it."


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2003)

Damien smiles brightly at Derk. "Thats right Derk, that _must_ be it." He then flashes Derk a grin of his own.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 4, 2003)

Geryn watches the exchange between Damien and Derk, his brow furrowed. He shifts his chair back a few inches, and rests his right hand on the mace at his belt. He waits to see what will transpire, ready to defend his new companion. He knows that saying anything further will merely instigate the ruffian, who seems dead-set on getting in a fight with someone.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2003)

Raven flashes an affectionate smile at Damien, then holds up one finger at Derk,  "One moment sir.  You are obviously a capable fighter, and need not prove yourself to us.  In fact, you've probably heard of the great swordsman Kelian.  Let me tell you a story about him."

To the elves, she says "We are going to Homlett.  Perhaps we could check up on your friend.  Tell my buddy Col about it."  She pats Col on the shoulder.

Assuming no one else has acted precipitously in the meanwhile, she will step back to the counter and begin to sing a sad ballad about the doomed Kelian's final battle.

_Perform check for her song.  Diplomacy check for Derk, if applicable_


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 4, 2003)

Gideon listens to the sad tale of Kelian, but cannot keep his eyes from the headstrong Derk and noble Damien. _If it comes to blows, I shall help the noble with this disrespectful cur, if I can..._


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 5, 2003)

Thinks: _"What the hell? If you want to fight, fight. If you don't want to fight, don't taunt the guy"_

     Astatia waits to see what happens to see with the song.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 5, 2003)

Fingering his crossbow, Col slides down a table away from the Derk/Human confrontation. _ If that noble starts something, I may shoot them both. Gods, why do humans have to prove themselves to everyone?_


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 7, 2003)

OOC: Gideon whistles in the dark...


----------



## Thels (Oct 8, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, had a few busy days. MattDroz, plz pick a different color than those of the other players.

[Diplomacy: 4+5=9, Perform 17+6=23]

"Hah, weakling!" Derk laughs as he walks back to his chair, practically ignoring Raven.

Raven starts a charming ballad, drawing the attention of most anyone in the room. Derk seems to have lost interest in Damien as Raven sees his eyes running up and down her body.

The elves occasionally look at Raven as she sings, with appreciating smiles on the woman and the halfbreed, but the man keeps looking back at the door with a grim face.

The dwarf's companions are going on with their own business, the halfelf woman looking at the dwarf specifically.

Guntrop stands up, heading towards the door. "Well, it seems you guys have some other matters to attend to. If you need me, I'll be at the smithy"

Thorgan yells "Hey, 'keep! *hic* How 'bout that beer?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2003)

*Raven*

_OOC:  Raven is hoping for some cash for her performance by the way, being as she is pretty much broke._

Raven finishes her ballad, after seeing that things have calmed down a bit.  She thought she sang well.

"Oh, it can be a tough life for a wandering minstrel, "she keeps her cap turned up in her hands, "We love to warm hearts, but nothing makes us feel appreciated more than a little coin."

She then returns to the elf table.  "Can you tell us anything about your missing friend?  What is her name and appearence.  If we see her and she's in trouble, we will try to help.  And whom may we tell her sent us?"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 8, 2003)

After the charming performance, Col gets another Ale, and walks over to the elvish table, to hear more of the details.


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2003)

"A voice as beautiful as I could have ever expected." Damien beams at Raven, before turning back to the Elves at the table, mimicking Raven's sentiments he adds: "Any information you could give us about your friend would certainly be most helpful. We will look for her and provide whatever help she needs."


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 8, 2003)

Gideon claps enthusiastically for Raven's performance, then wanders over near the elves to join the conversation. He keeps shooting glances to Derk, though, making sure he is not about to cause trouble for his new friends.


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

Guntrop headed out the door before Raven completed her ballad. The barkeep waves his hand as you pass him. The group with the dwarf chips in some copper (13) but none from the dwarf itself. Derk tells her: "Heh, if I would donate everyone making some sound, I'd be flat broke ages ago. And besides, you'd really think I'd pay you for that irony trick? However, if you really need some money, there's, hmm, other stuff I *would* pay for. Btw, gnome, you still thinking about that riddle?"

The elven woman chips in two silver. "Thanks, that was a nice ballad. I'm Valanthe and these are Areolis and Ivellan." she says in the same language as Raven started the conversation (OOC: which is?) as she points at the fullblood and halfblood elven males respectively. Ivellan smiles as he's introduced, but Areolis' face still shows worries. "Our missing comrade is Drusilia. She went for a short trip to Hammlet, but should've been back by now. She's small with long curly black hair. She should be wearing travelling clothes and equipment. She went riding her horse Clarity, a slender black steed. She should know where to find us, might she come back later."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 9, 2003)

*Raven*

She had been speaking in Elvish to the elves, originally, but switched to common once her companions came over.  "Valanthe, if we encounter Drusilia, we will tell her of your concern, and if she needs help, we will do what we can."  She then switches to elvish "I'm sure she's fine."  She then turns away from the group and casts a ghost sounds spell.  She tries to disguise her casting from the humans, as they hopefully just think she is still speaking elvish.  With this spell she makes loud, wet farting sounds come from Derk.  She then frowns at him

Then turning to her companions.  "Since it is already evening, we should probably wait until morning to head out.  Perhaps we can get a room here for the night.  We should probably get out of this room before it becomes unbreathable."  She turns to the barkeep, "How much for a room for tonight?"


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

OOC: Raven knows the place is a tavern, not an inn.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 9, 2003)

"Ah, a clever riddle. The answer I came up with is time. Since I enjoy a riddle contest so much, here is another one. Always old, sometimes new, Never sad, sometimes blue, Never empty, sometimes full, Never pushes, always pulls. What is it?" . Waiting for the humans answer, Col frowns at his near empty mug.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 9, 2003)

*Raven*

"OK.  Well we could spend all day having fun with Derk and listening to him fart, but we should probably be moving on to somewhere to spend the night.  Shallwe be off?"


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2003)

Damien nods to the Elves at the table, shoots a last distrusting glance towards Derk, and stands by Raven, prepared to leave, awaiting reponses from the others.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 10, 2003)

Gideon laughs at the gnome, "That's easy Col! Surely the human can get it..."

Standing up, he bows to the elves and the adventuring company present. "It has been a pleasure good sirs and ladies, but we _do_ have to leave in the morning and begin our adventure. May you all have a good evening."

He walks over to Raven and Damien and smiles. "Shall we?"


----------



## Thels (Oct 10, 2003)

Laughter erupts as the farting sound appears from Derk. Thorgan doesn't seem as happy however, tossing another mug, hitting the mercenary on the head. "*Keep yer stinky smells to yerself!*"

Derk instantly rises to his feet, approaching Thorgan: "*Listen, you stupid dwarf!* I can forgive you for being too stupid to realize I was framed. Hell would have to freeze over before I would forgive you tossing that second mug at me. *I'll make you pay for that!*"

Thorgan kicks his chair away as he rises to his full three and a half feet height: "Heh, don't think ye can impress me like that, young brat! Most fools insult a dwarf once during their lifetime and always close to the end of it. Let's go outside and settle this matter. Unless of course yer as chicken as that selfproclaimed princeboy over there.", nodding at Damien as he talks.

There's some cheering coming from the table the dwarf was just sitting at. The halfelven woman seems to cheer most: "Yeah. Go get that pig, Thorgan!"

The two elves and the halfelf try to keep a low profile, not making a single sound or gesture. The maids hurry themselves to behind the bar. The barkeep seems to check something beneath the bar.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 10, 2003)

*Raven*

"Perhaps we should stick around to see that no one gets killed."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 10, 2003)

_"An Inn? Well, very well"_

    Astatia watches and listens as Raven gets the information from the elves on their missing firend, conspicously not saying anything. 
    When Derk and Throgan kick off she interposes herself_"Why do I end up doing this?"_. "Look, you've both been drinking and everyone's on edge. Ok? Sleep on it, and if you still want to kill each other in the morning, then I won't stand in your way."

OOC: I'm easy either way.


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2003)

Damien crosses his arms and shifts his weight mostly to one side. Not taking to kindly to the Dwarf's insult. "Hmph, I don't see why we should. This Dwarf doesn't seem to have much in the way of manners either. They're a perfect couple." he smirks, reluctantly watching the scene between Derk and Thorgan progress.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 11, 2003)

Geryn merely shakes his head, not willing to interpose himself between the dwarf and Dark, but hoping that things do not escalate. He sighs and says, "just once I'd like to enjoy some respite at a tavern without the distraction of a drunken fight."


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 11, 2003)

Dropping a bolt case into his crossbow, the gnome straps it over his back. "Time to make like a kobold and run. Good night." 
Walking out of the Inn, Col waits near the door, concealing himself in the shadows [taking 10 on hide check. Total 16]. Pulling the crossbow off his back, Col waits for the fight to start.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 11, 2003)

Gideon slips a dagger into his hand (Sleight of Hand) and stands by Raven and Damien, waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 11, 2003)

"Look Prince Whatever of Bleh. If you want to fight, fine fight. If you're not going to fight then shut up and stop throwing that pale imitation you have for wit around. You haven't even got the excuse of being drunk."
      Astatia is not entirely sure who is going to start a fight, and if so what the sides will be, and probably no one else knows either, but if anyone makes a serious move she is getting out of the middle pronto.


----------



## Majin (Oct 11, 2003)

Damien arches an eye at Astatia. "Perhaps you should get your eyes checked Miss Elf, I do believe I'm standing here in quite the non-threatening fashion just observing what transpires at the request of my lady friend Raven here. If you _were_ listening I didn't even care to stay to watch their little tussle. He chuckles a bit before continuing, "I don't believe the pair heard my quiet little comment to Raven about them anyway, they seem quite distracted with each other at the moment.


----------



## Thels (Oct 13, 2003)

OOC: Do I understand correctly that Col is at the outside of the tavern, waiting next to the door?

Derk seems annoyed as Astatia intervenes: "Look, lady. I have no fight to pick with you. Do yourself a favor and get out of our way, before you get hurt."

Thorgan looks angry at Damien: "Ye best not insult me, boy."

The halfelf woman decides to yell her own comment: "Hey fools, why don't you stop worrying and let them fight. Let them end up battered with a headache. Maybe they think twice about it next day, maybe they won't. No need to get beaten up yourself over it."

[Sleight of Hand 11+7=18] Gideon slides the dagger into his hand unnoticed.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 13, 2003)

Gideon is ready should anything happen.

OOC: I'm hoping that was a misspelling and the dagger slid into my hand. If it sliced, I'm looking for a bandage...


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 13, 2003)

Col will wait outside until either the dwarf and man come out and fight, the halfling comes out, or he hears the sounds of a scuffle inside. 
OOC- Yes, Col is waiting outside.


----------



## Majin (Oct 13, 2003)

Looking slightly frustrated Damien leans closer to Raven and whispers, "Are you sure you want to stay for this?" He taps his foot thinking that he'd rather be heading to bed right now instead of watching these two buffoons fight. At the moment considering their recent comments he did not particularly care what happened to them.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2003)

*Raven*

"Yes, let's go.  There will be no songs written about this fight."

Raven will head out, assuming Damein goes with her.


----------



## Majin (Oct 13, 2003)

Damien turns back to Gideon as he walks to exit the tavern. "How about you sir Halfling, will you accompany us as well or would you prefer to stay and watch these two butt heads?" throwing a chuckle his way.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 13, 2003)

Gideon smiles at his companions. "I guess it really isn't worth the time and trouble"

He slips the dagger back into its sheath and heads out the door.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 14, 2003)

"You know what? I'm through with you people. Go on get on with it.", the elf pushes her way past/round/through whoever is in her way and walks outside, staying the opposite side of any resulting group from Damien.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 14, 2003)

Geryn finishes his stew, nodding as the fellow patrons exit. He lets his spoon clatter into the empty bowl, stands, stretches, and exits.

He is hopeful that a room can be found at a decent price. He is eager to be up and on his way in the morning.


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

Under the sounds of insults Derk and Thorgan throw at each other, you all decide to leave the tavern. Most of you already reserved a room earlier as you're in town for a few days already. Those that didn't manage to find an inn with rooms available close by the inn. The night progresses without interruptions.
________________________________________________

You wake up, knowing a new day has arrived. For those that do not know where Guntrop's smithy is, a lot of people, including all barkeeps, can give you directions.


----------



## Majin (Oct 14, 2003)

Damien lies in bed looking up at the ceiling. Thinking back to Astatia leaving the tavern in a huff earlier, he wonders. _What got into her? I hope I wasn't to hard on her, but she *must* realize that he was giving us all a hard time. I had to say something. I wasn't about to fight the man unless he attacked us, but I was not going to just sit idly by while he insulted the rest of them._

Feeling conflicted and frustrated he sighed and turned over in bed. Trying to get his mind off of it he closed his eyes and recalled Raven's voice and song from earlier that night, allowing it to make him forget his worries and carry him off to sleep.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 14, 2003)

Gideon wakes up early the next morning, eager to begin his adventure. On the way to the smithy, he stops to buy some fruit and a curious sand-wich with meat, eggs and cheese. As he walks down the main street towards the smithy, he listens to the people on the street to see if he hears any juicy tidbits of info (Gather Information, looking to hear anything about the mines or about the outcome of the confrontation at the tavern).


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will head to the smith as soon as she's up, raring to go.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 14, 2003)

Grabing his gear, Col heads outside and gets some sausage from a street stall. He then heads to the smithy.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2003)

Astatia starts awake, still vaugely uneasy with sleeping where she can't see the sky. She orders breakfast and then heads outside to deal with Sashla, feeding and grooming her - she doesn't let an ordinary stable hand do that if she can help it and talking Druidic in a low voice.
"We're on the move again dearest. Trip down to some mines just to see what's going on. Some new people as well. Yes I'm sure they'll like you."
_"Just so long as the idiot Prince doesn't get us all killed"_.

Sashla ready to go she pops back inside, settles her bill and walks Sashla down to the Smithy, leaving her outside, not tied up.


----------



## Majin (Oct 15, 2003)

Damien awakes and dresses silently, adjusting his breastplate and clasping the royal insignia on his cloak closed. He adjusts his sword belt and heads out into the morning light towards the Smithy where the others are waiting.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 15, 2003)

Geryn wakes just before dawn, quickly dresses, and pushes open the wooden shutters. The sky begins to lighten as the sun rises over distant hills. Grasping a golden symbol in both hands, he prays to Pelor to grant him strength, wisdom, and divine powers. He tries to focus on the prayers, but is somewhat distracted by his eagerness to undertake this new mission. After some time, he finally completes his morning rituals and makes his way to the smithy to join the others.

[OOC: Geryn has prepared the following spells:
0-level - Guidance (2), Purify food and drink
1st-level - Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Protection from Evil (Domain Spell)]


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

[Gather Info 2+0=2] Gideon doesn't pick up anything on his way to the smithy.

Everyone arrives at the smithy sooner or later, the smell associated with a place like that entering your nostrils long before. The entrance is an incave in the building where various tools, weapons and armor are being displayed. Two men are present, one of them handing a trade with a customer. There are large openings to other rooms, from where you can see and hear people at work. A lot of talking and ordering is going around, but it all seems to stay quite proper.

After informing the man of your business, he tells you Guntrop is not available right now, but probably will be soon. Shortly after everyone's gathered, he appears from one of the back rooms, starting to talk in a gentle matter: "Ahh, welcome, welcome. Six have come, it appears. Well, I've already told you about most of the details, so no need to bother you with that anymore. You can be on your way as soon as you're ready. I have written a parchment explaining the situation to the headminer Bjorn. Everything should go rather fluiently. Did you decide to borrow the horse and cart? And does anyone have any further questions about the matter?", he concludes as he hands over the parchment to whomever accepts it.


----------



## Majin (Oct 15, 2003)

Damien accepts the parchment and rolls it up, placing it somewhere hidden within the folds of his cloak. Not having much money on him at the moment, he leaves the matter of the cart to the others if they require one. He was really beginning to wish that he would have been provided a small amount of his families vast fortune. _Hopefully I'll be able to rectify my financial situation soon, even if it means emptying the coffers of some filthy hobgoblins._


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2003)

Astatia ostentatiously stands by Sashla and begins to pet her.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 15, 2003)

"Thank you, goodsir." replies Gideon. "Unless my companions would like the cart, I will pass on the offer."

Turning to his companions, he says, "Should we head out now?"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 15, 2003)

"Yes, I think its best we get going. Any objections?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven sighs at the thought of lugging all her gear on her back, but smiles at life's little travails.

"Yes, off we go.  Do not worry, good Guntrop.  We'll be back soon with good news, I'm sure."

Once they are on their way, Raven falls into step beside Col.  "Those were good riddles, sir.  I must admit I'm stumped.  Can you restate one and give me a hint?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 16, 2003)

Astatia, will, unless anyone goes out to stop her, take the lead. Sashla following as she won't mount up until they leave Hommletts immediate hinterland.
She looks progressively happier as they head out of tow.
"So, how do we want to do this if anything happens on the march?"


----------



## Majin (Oct 16, 2003)

Damien strides up to take a place in the lead next to Astatia. "Well if your speaking about us getting into a fight with someone or some_thing_, I'd assume we'd defend ourselves. Damien adds with a wink, "That is if you'll allow us." 

Undoubtedly expecting a scowl from the Druid, Damien raises his hands in a placating gesture. With a smile and a chuckle he contines, "Kidding, kidding. I wouldn't worry much about it, back home I was trained under the best weapons master in all of Keoland. My parents would not settle for less. Anyone unfortunate enough to give us trouble will quickly regret it. Although you look quite formidable yourself with that scimitar you have there. 'Twas my second favored weapon back home, but my talents ended up being more effective with a traditional longsword instead. I'd very much like to know how you came to receive that one if you might tell me..." Damien looks on expectantly at Astatia, waiting for a response.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 16, 2003)

Geryn joins his companions. He trails behind a bit, quiet and observent, studying his fellow travelers.


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

Shortly after leaving the city gates, you're surrounded by fields. Peasants are working the lands, sometimes with the help of horses and barns are scattered across the countryside. You'll meet a lot of peasans on the road, some herding groups of animals.

After about half an hour, the fields end and trees are standing about. You're finding yourself in a forest pretty soon, no longer encountering peasants. You can hear the wind blow through the trees, ruffling the leaves, as well as the sounds of birds and small ground animals, but the road is empty.

After about half a day of walking, a broken wagon lies on the ground ahead of you with two horses lying next to it. It's about 200 feet ahead of you. The surroundings are quiet, except for the whispering of the wind and the chattering of birds.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2003)

*RAven*

Raven slows and looks around, eyes narrowed.  She loads her crossbow. 

_OOC:  Do the horses appear dead? Does there appear to be anything in the wagon?_

"Well, we were looking for a wagon.  But I don't think this is the one for us."


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

You can't see clearly from this distance, but most people know that a horse that's not standing is in a really bad shape. They sleep standing up. The wagon is toppled, so there might be cargo behind it you can't see, but no cargo is visible.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 17, 2003)

Gideon draws his rapier, then tries to blend in with the shadows (Hide) and make his way towards the cart to investigate.


----------



## Majin (Oct 17, 2003)

Turning away from what passes as a conversation with Astatia, Damien unsheaths his sword in one full clean motion and readies his shield. Narrowing his eyes he tries to (Spot) anything not readily apparent about the overturned cart. Turning back to Astatia he says,"Well you wanted to see what we would do if anything happened." With an excited grin on his face and his eyes wide he finishes with "Time to find out isn't it?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 17, 2003)

BACK POST:
"So you can hit what you swing at. I was hoping that we might have an actual plan for fighting anybody hostile that was a bit more deep than that. If we're doing really well we might even have a plan for what to do when we run into someone and they don't attack us immediatly. It could happen. As for this," she gestures to the scimater, "I looted it off a failed bandit who was choking out his life with one of my arrows through his throat at the time. It'll stay mine until I find a better or the same happens to me." 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOW:

"Well you wanted to see what we would do if anything happened." With an excited grin on his face and his eyes wide he finishes with "Time to find out isn't it?"


_A lot of time on the tourney field and the lodge. I wonder if he's ever needed to cross steel with his life at stake before. He's either very brave or very stupid, very probably both._ She looks around at Gideon slipping foward and Damien preparing for battle, _And everyone does their own thing. I have a bad feeling about this._

She leads Sashla to the side of road and mounts up, readying an arrow and studying the scene, _Unlikely to be an ambush, there's not a lot of traffic. Not worth taking the chance though, it never is._


----------



## mackenson (Oct 18, 2003)

Geryn takes his mace in one hand. He scans the wagon and surroundings from a distance, looking for any threats as well as anyone who might be injured or need help. He moves with the group, ready to cast a bless spell if they are attacked.

"The work of bandits, perhaps", he says.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 18, 2003)

Astatia will stay where she is, if the group moves foward then she'll follow, ready to get the halfling out of trouble if it looks possible and alert to the possibility of ambush. She's already decided that if she needs to get out of here she's picking up one passenger and its most likely to be Col, with Raven as backup.


"Aye, could be."


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

There's no sound or stir coming from the wagon. None sights anything suspicious in the nearby region.


----------



## Majin (Oct 18, 2003)

Damien joins Gideon in slowly approaching the cart, still keeping alert for any signs of an ambush. If he gets to the cart and horses with no interruptions he will perform a cursory examination up close to see if he can discern what exactly happened.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 18, 2003)

Gideon moves close enough to check the cart, but stays as hidden as possible. If nothing happens, he'll return to the group and report (OOC: Like the good scout he is...   )


----------



## mackenson (Oct 19, 2003)

Geryn keeps a close eye on the trees, alert for any sign of movement. He moves forward with the others and will examine the horses, in the hope that he might discern the nature of the weapon that brought them down or some sign of how long they have been dead.


----------



## Thels (Oct 19, 2003)

When you approach, you notice a busy ordeal of flies and other insects all around and over the horses. They are obviously dead, and probably have been so for a day or two. Both of them have a hole in their chest as if from a spear, while their flanks show several marks of slashing weapons. Part of the horses has appearantly been eaten from, the flesh ripped apart, leaving some teethmarks.

The wagon is toppled. One of the wheels must have broken when it did. The wagon is completely empty.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 19, 2003)

Gideon sees the horses' state and watches as Geryn and Damien approach the cart. As they do, he tries to look around the nearby forest to see anything. (OOC: Still Hiding, now also Spotting.)


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 19, 2003)

Trying to keep everyone in his line of sight, Col draws his crossbow and moves foward a bit.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 20, 2003)

*Raven*

"Yuck.  Eating horses.  Perhaps hobgoblins would do that if they were desperate, but more likely some sort of less intelligent creature.  Anyone good at checking for tracks?  Either way, let's keep moving."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 20, 2003)

Sashal becomes uneasy at the sight and smell of dead horses and fear, but Astatia calms her and gets ready to press on.
"Well, we know why there's not been a message recently."

OOC: 
     She'll take a look at the tracks, how much twisting and turning they cart did and trying to work out if it was run down by chase or ambushed.


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2003)

Damien stands guard silently waiting to see if anyone can pick up any tracks to follow.


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: No Track AND no ranks in search, so info is very basic.

The position of the cart and the horses indicate that the cart was leading away from the city. There must have been quite a bit of turmoil, as the ground on that part of the path is quite disturbed.

The horse's flesh seem ripped off by claws or teeth more than cut off by a knife.

Except for the whispering of the wind, the place is awfully quiet. Now that you're standing still, the autumn wind is quite chilly.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 21, 2003)

Geryn says, "I think we best move on."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2003)

*Raven*

"Yes, so, Astatia, have you seen anything like that before?  And what brought you from the lands of the elves, anyway?" Raven will ask her in elvish.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2003)

(Elvish)"No, never. If my knowledge was better I could try and see if that was done after the horses died or if it was what killed them. If we are fortunate we will meet a scout going the other way to find out why their messanger has not returned. If not, we will find out what killed them soon enough." she shrugs, "As for your other question, the world is a big place, why limit yourself to just part of it?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will then shift back to Col.  "So, about those Riddles..."


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 22, 2003)

Gideon steps out of the shadows and moves back with the group. "Those marks are vicious. What could do that to a horse?"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 22, 2003)

"The man who makes it sells it, the man who buys it dosnt use it, the man who uses it dosnt know it. What is it?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 22, 2003)

*Raven*

"Yes.  I've given it some thought.  Care to give me a hint?"


----------



## Majin (Oct 22, 2003)

Damien sheaths his sword and visibly untenses. "Well it appears whatever was here is long gone. I say we get moving.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

As you move on through the forest, you notice a lack of other people using the road. Perhaps people stay away due to the threat of the Hobgoblins, perhaps it's just coincidental. the forest grows thicker, but the road's still quite clear and easy to pass, especially for a small group on foot such as yourselves. Nothing much happens until a couple of hours later, you run across a sack lying on the ground, appearantly empty. Next to it is a wooden plate with an inscription, reading:

This is an ambush
Place your valuables
into the sack so you
can continue unharmed

OOC: Still breaking your head over that one?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 25, 2003)

His hand on his crossbow, Col turns to Raven "Think death". His voice drops to a whisper "It appears we have a problem. What now?"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 25, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven's frowns as she reads the sign, then her face brightens.  "Oh, poison?  I'll ask you about your other riddle as soon as our mysterious ambushers show themselves."  Then to the rest, "Personally, I'm not inclined to give anything to our mystery begger,"  she reloads her crossbow.  "everyone with me?"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 25, 2003)

"I suppose Poison could work. I had a diffrent answer in mind though. Care to try again?" 
Unholstering his crossbow, Col motions for the others to draw their weapons. Whispering to his compainons again, Col moves foward twoards the peice of wood "Get ready folks, this ones gonna be fun". He grabs the peice of wood and throws it into the trees, and shouts to the bandits "Sorry folks, we like our valuables and our lives too much to part with either. We will glady take yours though!"


----------



## Majin (Oct 25, 2003)

Damien smirks as his sword releases smoothly from it's sheath once again. He shouts, "I will not award such a lazy excuse for an ambush with easy compliance. Show yourselves cowards!"


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 25, 2003)

Emboldened by his comrades, Gideon draws his rapier and grins. Looking out over the woods, he tries to find the ambushers. (OOC: Spot & Listen checks)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2003)

*Raven*

"Oh, I would have tried a little more subtlety, "mutters Raven.  But she dashes for a tree on the side of the road to give herself a little cover should arrows start to fly.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 26, 2003)

Astatis shouts into the woods, "Hey! We need a bigger sack, the Prince here won't fit in this. Throw us out a bigger one and we'll leave him for you to claim the bounty his wicked uncle has on him and be on our way. Is that a deal?" this is _probably_ her idea of humour...
    She moves to Sashla's side and mounts.


----------



## Majin (Oct 26, 2003)

Damien chuckles and glances at Astatia with an indignant smirk on his face. "Oh you flatter me Ms. Elf. I didn't know you considered me a valuable." he quips. He then looks around him into the tree line trying to spot their would-be ambushers, a smug smile on his face all the while.


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

[Spot 16+3=19] Gideon peers into the woods, trying to locate the bandits, but doesn't manage to notice anyone in there. As the others move about, a voice erups from the forest to your right, yelling in a harsh voice that makes you think it's not a human yelling, but probably one of the more savage species: "Don't be stupid! We got you under fire while you guys can't even see us! We'll grab the loot from your corpses just as easy as from the sack!"

With his location revealed, Gideon spots parts of the bandit's silhouette hidden in the woods about 60 feet away from the path, but no other signs whatsoever.

OOC: Poison could fit, but it's not the correct one


----------



## Majin (Oct 27, 2003)

Moving slightly towards the sound of the voice in the trees Damien glances at Gideon for confirmation on it's actual location. "You had better kill us with your first arrows then if you are too cowardly to come out and fight swine, for once you give away your true location your lives will be forfeit!"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 27, 2003)

"If you could, why don't you? The answer is you cant kill us. So, just close your mouth and go away. Or else I will use my gnomish torture tools on you. Normaly I reserve them for Kobolds, but there is always a first time for everything."  Winking at his compainons, Col turns to Raven  "Dear, I think we should use the salt and the cooking oil on these ones. They always scream so nicley when we do."  

OOC - Im a horrible person. I can't think of any creative torture methods. Hopefully the bandit(s) mind will fill in the blanks.


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

"*Have it your way!*" the voice from the forest yells, as an arrow flies from the forest at the opposide side of the road, striking Damien in the back (3dmg). "Perhaps now do you give up your valuables?"


----------



## Majin (Oct 27, 2003)

Damien growls as he rips the arrow out and tosses it to the ground. "Your first mistake." he says sullenly under his breath, and charges in the direction the arrow came from.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 27, 2003)

"Time to get moving!" Slapping his crossbow to his back, Col draws his greataxe and charges the direction the voice was coming from.


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

Hmm, I should post initiatives:

Gideon 11+8=19
Geryn 17+0=17
Astatia 11+3=14
Col 6+3=9
Raven 4+3=7
Damien 5+1=6


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will stay alert and be ready to shoot her crossbow at any other bandit who shows himself.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 28, 2003)

Astatia will mount, and watch around and behind as Col and Damien charge straight into the woods. "If there is only guy there, those two can handle it. If he has friends, we'd better stay in reserve.", she draws and notches an arrow, scanning from her elevated position for any sign of other enemies.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, life intruded the past 24 hours...

Gideon nods his confirmation at Damien, then watches as the brave hero is shot by the ambusher. Dashing towards the creature, he poises to attack.

OOC: Moves toward the ambusher, if less than 20', he'll attack, hopefully catching the villian flat-footed. If more than 20', he'll move to within 5' of the ambusher and hopefully get an attack of opportunity if he decides to reload. If he can't reach him at all (more than 40'), he'll move closer, but stay next to Damien.


----------



## mackenson (Oct 28, 2003)

Geryn nods in agreement to Astatia. He grabs the amulet hanging around his neck in one hand, an incants a prayer to bless his allies.

[OOC: Geryn casts Bless for the benefit of anyone still in range]


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: Reloading a crossbow doesn't provoke an AoO. Shooting it does.

Gideon jumps into the woods to your left. As he advances, he spots the bandit with the bow, an obvious goblinoid, probably Hobgoblin. The woodland hinders his movement, and though he's able to reach the archer, he's unable to strike. Only once he's close upon the archer, does he notice the archer is not alone, and another of his kind is waiting with a longsword in his hands.

Channeling Pelor's energy, Geryn sends forth divine blessings to himself and his comrades (Affecting all players).

Astatia takes advantage to Sashla's height to get a better overview of the area. From there she's able to spot the archer that's in melee with Gideon, but not the one with the longsword.

The goblinoid with the longsword moves into melee (Astatia can see him now) and strikes the halfling, inflicting 4 damage.

Col charges into the woods on your right, running for the voice. He spots the yelling goblinoid and advances, but not far enough to clash steel.

Raven is unable to see any of the bandits.

The goblinoid opposing Col moves in and attacks with his longsword, inflicting 5 damage to the gnome.

[Attack 18+6=24 Damage 3+3=6] Damien stumbles into the woodlands to his left, seeing both goblinoids and the halfling. Though the archer is blocked by the other goblinoid and the halfling, the one carrying the longsword is open to attacks (flanking position is out of reach) and receives a mighty blow from the prince, that leaves him staggering.

The goblinoid with the bow steps 5 foot away from Gideon and fires, missing him badly. 

Initiatives:
Gideon 11+8=19
Geryn 17+0=17
Astatia 11+3=14
Goblinoid 3 ???
Col 6+3=9
Raven 4+3=7
Goblinoid 1 ???
Damien 5+1=6
Goblinoid 2 ???


----------



## Majin (Oct 28, 2003)

(Damien, if possible, will take a 5 ft. step to get in front of Gideon to block him from the archer's line of sight, and depending on positioning hopefully set himself up to carry his next attack through to the archer as well. Regardless he will attack the Hobgoblin with the longsword first, and move to aid Gideon if he kills it.)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 28, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven continue to scan the woods, looking for more enemies.  "How's it going over there?  Need help?"


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 28, 2003)

Stepping foward, Col swings his axe in a viscous uppercut. 

OOC: +3 to attack, 1d10+1 dmg.


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 29, 2003)

Gideon gasps as the cold steel slashes across his chest. 

Biting back an oath, he steps forward, keeping Damien between himself and the archer and attacks the goblinoid with the longsword.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 29, 2003)

Astatia looks at the ongoing battle, then to her companions, "They can tell us nothing if they are dead." She knees Sashla foward to the edge of the forest and shouts at the goblinoids in pidgin common, "You alone you die now. You have friends you need them or you die. You no friends you die alone. You surrender now we no kill." ready bow to shoot at them from the halt if they don't surrender and she gets an opening.


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

[Attack 4+3=7] Gideon turns round to focus his attacks on the goblinoid with the sword, but swings wide.

Initiatives:
Geryn 17+0=17
Astatia 11+3=14
Goblinoid 3 ???
Col 6+3=9
Raven 4+3=7
Goblinoid 1 ???
Damien 5+1=6
Goblinoid 2 ???
Gideon 11+8=19


----------



## MattDroz (Oct 30, 2003)

(OOC: Shouldn't I have a +2 to my attack? +1 for Strength and +1 for size? I still miss, of course...)


----------



## Thels (Oct 31, 2003)

OOC: Uhh, yeah. Dunno how I got 0. Must've looked at your BaB or something. I shouldn't post combat when I'm in a hurry and with unfamiliar sheets.


----------



## Thels (Nov 1, 2003)

Geryn delays action.

Astatia moves around, addressing the goblinoids, though they don't seem to react.

Goblinoid 3 swings his longsword again, but misses Gideon.

[Attack 8+4=12] Col retaliates, but stratches over his armor.

Raven stands on the path, asking questions.

Goblinoid 1 swings wide at Col.

[Attack 13+6=19 Damage 7+3=10] Damien downs his opponent with one mighty swing of his longsword and moves up to engage the archer.

Goblinoid 2 steps away from Damien, aims and fires, hitting Damien in the stomach for 3 damage.

Initiatives:
Geryn 17+0=17 (Delay Action)
Gideon 11+8=19
Astatia 11+3=14
Col 6+3=9
Raven 4+3=7
Goblinoid 1 ???
Damien 5+1=6
Goblinoid 2 ???


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 1, 2003)

Astatia will take advantage of the gap between Damien and the archer and shoot the second goblinoid.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 1, 2003)

Dropping down to his knees, Col attempts to slice open the goblins legs. 

+3 to attack, 1d10+1 damage


----------



## Majin (Nov 1, 2003)

Damien grits his teeth as he takes the arrow in the stomach and pushes forward following the backpedaling hobgoblin. He aims his sword to slice the hobgoblin's bow in half or break it's string at least. _We need to take one alive._ he thinks to himself.

(OOC: With Bless shouldn't my Attack bonus be +6?)


----------



## MattDroz (Nov 2, 2003)

Gideon moves to the other side of the goblinoid archer (avoiding Attacks of Opportunity if possible, tumbling if not) and attempts to stab him in a flanking attack from Damien.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 3, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will move down the path about 20 feet, then cut into the forrest, in an effort to come around behind the goblinoids, and cut off their retreat.  She'll swing her crossbow over her shoulder and pull out her sword and dagger.


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

OOC: Uhh, yeah sorry. I'm really goofing up for such a lowlevel combat.

[Attack 18+5=23 Damage 2d4+1d6+2=7] Gideon moves around the archer to strike him in the back, hitting him deep right between the shoulderblades going up. The goblinoid staggers and blood flows freely from the wound as you withdraw your rapier and the creature is howling.

Gideon delays action to move after Damien does.

[Attack 8+4=12] As the archer steps away from his opponents, he leaves himself open to Astatia, who makes use of the situation. Unfortunately, the arrow gets stuck in his armor.

[Attack 14+4=18 Damage 1d10+1=11] Col drops to his knees to make a wild swing at his opponent's knees, severing it's right leg. With a last cry, he falls to the ground.

Raven moves down the path and into the forest (on Damien/Gideon's side?), hoping to attack the goblinoids from behind.

[Attack 4+2=6] Damien advances and strikes for the archer's bow, but misses.

[Attack 18+6=24 Damage 2d4+1d6+2=7] Gideon moves around the archer to strike him in the back, hitting him deep right between the shoulderblades going up. The goblinoid staggers and blood flows freely from the wound as you withdraw your rapier and the creature is howling.

The goblinoid howls and tries to get away. Since he's flanked, he has to pass Damien to get out of the way, so Damien receives an AoO. Does he take it? (Since it's a withdraw action and he moved away from Gideon right away, Gideon doesn't get an AoO.)

OOC: Normally I take AoO's automatically, but Damien's player pointed out he wanted to capture one alive. Note that you could make a subdual AoO if you want to (-4 to hit).

Initiatives:
Geryn 17+0=17 [9/9 hp, Blessed] (Delay Action)
Goblinoid 2 ???
Astatia 11+3=14 [9/9 hp, Blessed]
Col 6+3=9 [6/11 hp, Blessed]
Raven 4+3=7 [7/7 hp, Blessed]
Damien 5+1=6 [6/12 hp, Blessed]
Gideon 11+8=19 [2/6 hp, Blessed] (Delayed Action)


----------



## Majin (Nov 3, 2003)

Damien attempts to hit the goblionoid in the side of the head with the butt of his sword, hoping the others will notice the attempt to subdue the hobgoblin.


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

[Attack 12+2=14 Damage 1d8+3=5] Damien strikes the Goblinoid just barely as it passes by, but with enough impact to make him fall to the ground. He's lying on the ground, unconscious and bleeding.


----------



## Majin (Nov 3, 2003)

Damien smirks as he wipes the blood off his sword on the unconscious Hobgoblin. "My, we're full of mistakes today aren't we?" he says to it, his smirk changing to gritted teeth as he cradles the wound in his stomach. "Lets get him tied up. He should be able to spread some light on the current situation on these roads, and hopefully the mines."


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 3, 2003)

Wiping his axeblade clean, Col straps it back onto his back, and unholsters the crossbow. 
"Well, that wasn't very good. They were bloody goblins, and I couldn't touch them. Remind me to work on my axe-gnomeship after we finish here."


----------



## MattDroz (Nov 4, 2003)

Bends over to wipe his blade on the goblinoid's tunic before re-sheathing it. 

"Perhaps they were responsible for the wagon we passed?" Looking around (OOC: Searching the area and the bodies), Gideon sees what they may have been carrying and/or looting. 

_After_ he searches and the adrenaline rushing through his body slows up, he realizes the exhilaration from the fight made him forget temporarily about his wound. He then looks down at the blood on his chest and grimaces. "Um. Ow." (OOC: I'm at 2 HP out of 6. Anybody got a Cure Light?)


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 4, 2003)

Astatia stays mounted, "They're may be more, but if there are any in earshot they'd be here by now," she takes a sweep all around the area about 10m into the woods, then about 20m out before heading back.


----------



## Majin (Nov 4, 2003)

Damien reaches down and grabs the bow the goblinoid was using and any arrows he had on him, (OOC: Shortbow? Longbow? Arrows?) and waits for Gideon to finish his search of the bodies to divide up the rest of any other loot they may have before questioning the captured Hobgoblin.

"Has anyone seen Geryn?" Damien asks looking around for the Cleric.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 4, 2003)

*Raven*

"This was very interesting.  I'm glad you guys are OK.  I'm sorry I wasn't more directly involved in the fighting, but I was sure there were more of them out there.  Three hobgoblins just attacked 6 well-armed travelers.  Either they're foolhardy, place little value on their own lives, or have little respect for humans.  In any case, I think we've learned a bit about their psychology."


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

As Astatia moves towards the woods, Sashla holds back. The growth is too thick for a horse to move through.

Crosslinking their details with what you heard about Goblinoids, they're most likely Hobgoblins.

Loot (All mediumsized):
2 Longswords
1 Shortsword
1 Longbow
17 Arrows
3 Chain Shirts
8 Sacks
17GP 53SP 98CP

There are no rations or any provisions whatsoever that come in usefull for spending time in the wilderness.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 4, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will claim a short sword, as her offhand weapon.  "The armor is probably too heavy to carry.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 4, 2003)

"And no rations or outdoor equipment. That means they must be within a few hours at most of a base camp or unusually fool hardy. We should be careful, they must be due back to eat at some time and be missed, in which case we must be ready to deal with their friends."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2003)

"Yes, good point, Astatia.  Let's keep moving."

Raven makes sure the coins are taken as well.


----------



## MattDroz (Nov 6, 2003)

Gideon agrees. "Let's be off before their friends show up."

(OOC: Uh... Seriously, where's our cleric? I could use some help here.)


----------



## Thels (Nov 6, 2003)

As you move on, nothing occurs until it starts to grow darker. Soon after it's getting dark, there's a clearance besides the road, along with a small campfire pit and a few thatched roofs.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 6, 2003)

*Raven*

"OK.  Well it's been a long day, and it would be nice to stay in a house.  Shall we knock on a door?"


----------



## MattDroz (Nov 6, 2003)

Gideon looks pained as he walks with the group. "Yes, let's. Maybe they have some bandages or poultices."


----------



## Majin (Nov 7, 2003)

Damien slings his new longbow over his shoulder and jingles a pouch in front of the party. "In case you've all forgotten. I have taken the liberty of splitting up the coin for us. (OOC: 2 gp, 8 sp, 16 cp each) "The rest I suggest we divert into a collective party fund." (OOC: 5 gp, 5 sp, 2 cp) He looks around for the Geryn and sighs. "If our Cleric does not turn up his share _this time_ should be added to the party fund. Any objections?"


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC: There are just roofs on poles. No houses beneath them. But at least they give somewhat protection against the rain.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 7, 2003)

"We best get underneath those, before we all get sick from being out here too long."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2003)

*Raven*

"Let's camp here, then.  Perhaps we should scout around a bit first, then set up a watch order.  We can gather some wood as we scout, and hopefully get a fire going.  I can take any watch order."


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 8, 2003)

"It would seem an obvious place to stop. Perhaps too obvious, but if thier", she gestures her thumb back over her shoulder the way they came,"friends come looking for us they will find us anyway."


----------



## MattDroz (Nov 9, 2003)

"I volunteer for first watch," Gideon says. He begins gathering up some tinder from around the campsite to build a fire.


----------



## Thels (Nov 11, 2003)

OOC: No mackenson. Calling in Tokiwong.

The night passes uneventfull as people taking shift watches. As the sun rises, the tjilping of birds that was replaced by the oohooing of owls during the night is coming back. Squirrels and rabbits get back to their daily activity, while keeping some distance from the group.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 12, 2003)

Yawning and stretching, Col checks his pockets, and then sighs.  "I knew I forgot something. I left my morning pipe at that Inn. Lovley. Well, you all ready to go?"


----------



## Majin (Nov 12, 2003)

"Quite." Damien responds, surveying the encampment. "I guess Geryn is lost to us. Either he found that he had no heart during the battle and snuck off, or possibly there were Hobgoblins we missed that dragged him off somewhere... Either way, we will desperately be needing curative magic. Let us hope Astatia's will get us by until we can find ourselves another Cleric."


----------



## MattDroz (Nov 12, 2003)

"Shame really, Geryn seemed a good man." Gideon scratches absently at the healing wound.

(OOC: Any chance I got healed during the night from someone?)


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2003)

*Raven*

"OK, well let's pack up and hit the road.  I can eat while I walk.  These roads are dangerous, I think."


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC:
Astatia had a cure light wounds prepared which she will gladly expend.

IC:
    Astatis settles down, dismounts and de-tacks Sashla before grooming her and leaving her to graze.
     She takes last watch before morning and takes the opportunity to prepare her spells, before breakfasting and tacking up Sashla.

"So where did he get to? Get cold feet or something? I'm ready to press on when you are."


OOC:

0 - Detect Magic, Mending, Cure Minor Wounds

1 - Cure Light Wounds, Entangle


----------



## MattDroz (Nov 17, 2003)

(OOC: I'll gladly take that Cure Light. Also, sorry about not being around, RL intruded this weekend *again*)

Gideon packs up and gets ready to move on.


----------



## Majin (Nov 28, 2003)

(OOC: Hey all been having computer trouble the past few weeks. Are things still moving on? Thels?)


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

OOC: Gideon was fully healed by the Cure Light Wounds spell. All others regained one hit point during the night.

Though the morning sun shines down upon the travellers, clouds start to cover the sky during the day, and in the afternoon, when the sky turned grey, light rain starts moistering the air. The forest sounds continue undisturbed.

After several hours of uneventfull walking the road, a sideroad appears, turning right. About 20 feet onto the road lies a skull on the ground, flat and wide, likely belonging to one of the savage races. Two bones are placed in front of it, crossing each other. Next to the crossing stands a broken wooden pole in the ground, about 2 feet high.

It'll be about two hours to dusk.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 19, 2003)

*Raven*

"Personally, I'm not inclined to investigate that.  Let's stick to the main path & check out the mine.  I've had my fill of hobgoblins for the week."


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 20, 2003)

"Well it looks like a sign not to go down there. So guess what? I'm not going down there."


----------



## Majin (Dec 21, 2003)

Damien's gaze lies drawn on the skull but reluctantly keeps moving with the rest of the party. He turns to Astatia and grumbles, "Wheres your sense of adventure?" He then visually softens and turns his gaze towards Raven. "But, perhaps you are right my dear, our main task is to investigate the mines, not slay every creature we come across." A faint smile crosses his lips.


----------



## Thels (Dec 27, 2003)

[Spot Raven 12+2=14, Astatia 11+6=17, Damien 3+1=4]

As the party travels on, they notice the road becomes a little rougher, with more weed overgrowth. After travelling through the rain for about an hour, a wagon approaches the group from ahead on the road.

The wagon is pulled by two horses, with two humanoids riding on the front, taking refuge together under a rag of canvas with a small chest next to them. The remainer of the wagon is encapsuled in canvas as well. They're about 200 feet away.

Astatia recognizes the drivers as a half-elf male and a human female. They're both dressed in proper clothes. The male has a longsword and a shield on his side, while the female has a morning star and a small crossbow. Neither is wearing armor.


----------



## Majin (Dec 27, 2003)

Damien will move to hail the wagon and flag it down. If it stops:

Trying his best to act like the rain isn't bothering him, Damien bows to the wagon riders with a flourish. Brushing wet hair out of his face as he comes up he greets the riders and introduces himself. "Greetings, I am Damien Strikeheart, Prince of Keoland, and these are my companions. How fare you on this _fine_ day?"


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 28, 2003)

<Oh, right. Subtlety. Yeah>
     Astatia mounts up, not only in case of trouble or for a better view, but also to acheive the moral ascendency of someone talking from a higher position.
"Greetings. We drove off a few hobgoblins on our journey here? Have you seen any trouble."
     She lowers her eyes and sizes up the condition of the draft horse (has it been working hard recently?).


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 28, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven smiles.  After sizing up the newcomers, she keeps her eyes elsewhere, trying to stay alert for danger.


----------



## Thels (Dec 28, 2003)

"Well met, travellers." the woman tells you as the wagon halts down about 20 feet away. "No, we've had no problems so far, though if we are to meet some, we're ready for them. So what's the bunch of you doing in a dangerous forest on a rainy day like this? Has the price for goblinoid ears risen or are you just on your way to Hommlet?"

While the woman does the talking, the man keeps his hand on his sword, keeping his eyes on the party.


----------



## Majin (Dec 28, 2003)

Curiously eyeing the man with the sword Damien rights his gaze back on the woman. "Why yes... we are indeed on our way to Hommlet. he pauses for a moment to look back at Raven and Astatia. "Are you coming from there? Have you any news of there that we should be aware of?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven wipes her thick raven hair off her face, where it has become plastered from the rain. She smiles at the wagon riders. "Tell me, have you heard of one Drusilla, an elf. She went riding this way on her black horse. She hasn't returned. We were ambushed by hobgoblins along this road yesterday, so be wary as you proceed."


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 29, 2003)

Astatia will sit there on Sashla, hoping that Raven will do most of the talking so that the Prince doesn't put his foot in it.
    She's waiting, apparently content, keeping a whether eye on the woods.


----------



## Thels (Dec 29, 2003)

"Can't say we do. Are you sure she went to Hommlet? Maybe she took the sideroad to the mines a little back. Thanks for the warning though. Well, good luck on finding her." The woman waves goodbye and starts to put the wagon into motion.


----------



## Majin (Dec 29, 2003)

Damien watches as the wagon rolls on. "Well at least we are getting closer to the mines. Hopefully Lady Drusilla is alright. We best be moving on though."

(OOC - Sorry for using this thread, but Manzanita, I tried e-mailing you to let you know that a spot is most likely opening up in my game that you are an alternate for but haven't heard anything back yet so I wasn't sure if that e-mail was current or not. Either way, if you are still interested it is looking good that you will be able to get in. Just e-mail me so we can talk it over  )


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2003)

*Raven*

"Well, its nice to know a lightly armed wagon can get here from Homlet without a problem.  And we're close to the mines.  Hopefully we'll just have a chat with the miners and be cozy in bed by nightfall."


----------



## Thels (Dec 29, 2003)

The woman gives a little laugh as she halts the wagon again. "I think there is a little misunderstanding here. The mines is a little back from your point of view. I'm surprised you guys missed it. There's a clear sign on a pole on the road leading there, saying "_Guntrop Mines_". What's your business with the mines anyhow?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2003)

*Raven*

"Oh, thank you for telling us that.  We did pass a path leading off the road a little ways back, but there was no sign, instead there was a warning skull.  This is not a good sign.  It could mean the mine has been taken over by humanoids."

"We should reverse our direction and accompany the wagon back to the mine turn off.  We'll discuss our actions on the way.  I suppose we need to investigate the mine, anyway, in case that sign was set up by a single kobolt.  I for one, though, am in no hurry to confront a large force of hobgoblins on our own."

OOC:  Who is still with us at this point?  Is it just us three, or will you NPC the other players for now?


----------



## Majin (Dec 29, 2003)

Damien's face visually brightens upon hearing the prospect of going back and investigating past the sign. He flashes a slightly smug grin at Astatia as he goes to catch up to Raven and walk beside her.

(OOC - I think it is just us for the moment before we manage to meet up with Seonaid's character. Thels, have you heard anything back from Tokiwong yet on the Cleric thing?   

PS - I'm quite glad we have started back up again. I forgot how much I missed the hate-hate relationship banterings back and forth between Damien & Astatia   )


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 30, 2003)

"Okay, now it becomes our problem,"  Astatia wheels Sashla in a manner designed to make the wagonners wonder _"If he's the Prince, why is he the one on foot?"_. She looks at them couple on the wagon. "Mind if we accompany you back to the turn ma'am, sir?"

     "You know, Damien, I can't help thinking you might want to be a little more discreet about your parentage. Otherwise every two-bit bandit or kidnapper will start wondering what ransom they might get for you."

OOC: Me too...


----------



## Majin (Dec 30, 2003)

Giving Astatia a sidelong glance Damien replies, "Hmph, let them come. They will suffer the same fate as our goblinoid friends did back there. Lest you forget _Miss_ Elf, I was under the tutelage of the greatest weaponsmaster my parents could find, and I will continue to advance my skill with the blade as time goes on. Remarkable or very lucky is the one that can best me in a fair fight. From whence do your own combat skills originate from for you to be so cautious?"


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 30, 2003)

Astatia shrugs, "If they can't take you in a fair fight, then they won't give you one. If the honour of your house requires you to walk around with a bulls-eye on your chest, then so be it."
     "For myself, life is a precious thing. Too precious for me to simply take or give in a meaningless brawl. As for where I learnt how to use this?", she fondles her scimetar, "In perhaps dozens of minor skirmishes too meaningless to remember. No glory there,"  she looks at Raven, "And no tales either."


----------



## Majin (Dec 30, 2003)

Damien's expression turns grim as he continues walking alongside his companions. "I could not honor my family in the way that was required of me... so I decided that I would seek my own kind of honor. One day, if the Gods permit it, I will return to my family and claim what is rightfully mine, and I will have many deeds to prove my worth." 

He pauses for a moment, slowing his pace slightly. "As for being discreet about my birthright, I will pick and choose those instances as wisely as I am able. But to uphold my own honor, I must make a name for myself. People will learn to afford me the respect my station demands."


----------



## Thels (Dec 30, 2003)

After another hour of walking through the rain, during which the sun went under, you arrive back at the crossing. Though the scene looks a little different in the twilight, nothing seems to be changed.

"Well, here you are, the sideroad to the mines." the woman says while looking around. "Seems someone did his best to keep travellers away from there. If you don't mind, we're not plannning on making camp at a crossing, so we'll move on right away. Good luck with your endeavours at the mines."

The inactive PC's pass on checking up the road and follow the wagon back to verbobonc. The three of you remain at the crossing.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 30, 2003)

*Raven*

"Investigating in the dark would only give the advantage to the hobgoblins, if that what they are.  I suggest we move off the road a bit and make camp.  We can investigate in the morning."


----------



## Majin (Dec 31, 2003)

"Quite alright with me." Turning to Astatia, "Would you perhaps like to locate us a good spot? You do seem to know the outdoors better then we do."


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 31, 2003)

"I can do that, I take it you've no intention of lighting a fire", she swings off of Sashla and ferrets out a suitible spot about 10-20m back from the road - just so whoever is on watch can see the road as well.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2003)

*Raven*

"OK, no fire." she shakes her head.  "It's going to be a long, cold night.  I'll be happy to take first watch."


----------



## Thels (Jan 1, 2004)

As Astatia moves into the woods to find herself a campsite spot, she hears a lot of disturbance in the undergrowth, kind of like the sounds of animals that move away from her. She manages to find a good spot that only needs a little of clearing.

A few hours into the first watch, Raven gets disturbed by a loud THWACK, as if something hit a nearby tree at high speed.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 1, 2004)

*Raven*

"Oh, criminy!"  Raven drops to the ground, fumbling to get her crossbow in a position to return fire.  She kicks at Damien's head, gently.  "Wake up!  I think someone's shooting at us."


----------



## Majin (Jan 2, 2004)

Damien's eyes shoot open immediately upon being nudged. Judging from Raven's actions, he figures he best arm himself. Drawing sword and shield as quietly as possible, he closes the distance between him and Raven, but not before nudging Astatia first to awaken her. Not wanting to make a sound, he gestures as to ask "From which direction?"


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 2, 2004)

Astatia scrambles herself awake. The abscence of screaming, shouting and the sound of battle making it rather quieter than previous circumstances she's been woken up whilst in the wilds.
   She draws an arrow out and nocks it, whislt keeping her eyes and ears open.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 2, 2004)

*Raven*

"Um... I heard what seemed like an arrow hit a tree..."  She looks around trying to find an arrow or bolt.


----------



## Majin (Jan 6, 2004)

Damien will slowly edge his way towards the edge of camp, trying to spot any movement around the area.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Nobody's able to see anything other than trees and leaves around you, though Damien hears ruffling in the undergrowth to the south and west. The distance between the sounds makes him think of more than one, whatever there might be.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 10, 2004)

*Raven*

"I can create light over there if we need to rush them."  Raven whispers.  She knocks an arrow and prepares to rise.


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

Damien nods to Raven, ready to charge if need be.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 10, 2004)

Astatia keeps her ears open all around, just in case the noise they can hear is a diversion.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: Is Raven going to cast a Light?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 10, 2004)

*Raven*

OOC:  I was waiting for another action.  but I guess it's quiet again after we hear the thump of the arrow.

"We can't just lie here.  We must investigate.  I'll send out an interesting light and move it around.  Keep you eye on it."

Raven will then cast dancing lights in the direction she best guesses the "attackers" may have come from.  She will form the light into a humanoid shape.  It will last 1 minute & move up to 100 feet per round.  She'll sweep it around looking for anything hostile or interesting.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 11, 2004)

Astatia will watch the rear, and everywhere the light isn't - letting the other two deal with whatever is to the front.


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

As Raven's lights flash through the woods, dark silhouettes emerge and disappear between the trees. Though one of them is moving away parallel by the road and quickly concealed by the surrounding trees, preventing identification, the other one surely is a hobgoblin, moving in close enough to pick on you with his bow.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven attempts to keep her dancing light figure near the approaching hobgoblin, so that Astatia can shoot it.  Raven will try to shoot her crossbow at it herself if she gets a chance.


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Astatia: 



Spoiler



Checking upon the rear, you notice a muscled man wielding some kind of polearm moving in closer from deeper in the forest, heading towards the Hobgoblin.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 15, 2004)

Thels:

Does she have a clear shot at the hobgoblin? If so she'll take it.

IC:
     Astatia steps back towards the others and whisphers accompanied with some subtle gestures, "Human making his way towards our friend there," she nods at the hobgoblin in front.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2004)

*Raven*

"Ah, shoot him anyway, I say."


----------



## Thels (Feb 16, 2004)

Initiative:
Human ???
Raven 15+3=18
Hobgoblin ???
Astatia 13+3=16
Damien 14+1=15

The human moves towards the hobgoblin, striking it with his polearm.

[Attack 7+3=10] Raven shoots at the Hobgoblin, barely missing him as the bolt burries itself in a nearby tree.

The hobgoblin yells as he moves up to the human, striking him with his longsword.

[Attack 17-1=16, Damage 4] Astatia fires her bow at the Hobgoblin, striking target, downing the Hobgoblin.

Damien's up.


----------



## Majin (Feb 16, 2004)

Damien will walk cautiously towards the man with the polearm, attempting to identify him as friend or foe before letting his guard down.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven will move her light away from the humans and move it around looking for more hobgoblins.


----------



## Thels (Feb 16, 2004)

Damien> Wielding your weapons? Mentioning any words?


----------



## Majin (Feb 16, 2004)

OOC: Still wielding sword & shield. Not speaking until I can see the person clearer and determine whether or not their hostile.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 17, 2004)

Astatia watches the goblinoid drop with quiet satisfaction, and moves to cover Damien as he speaks with the newcomer.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 17, 2004)

*The Human in the woods*

The man wielding the polearm looks around warily and is just about to retreat behind a nearby tree, when he sees approaching figures. Seeing a man wearing expensive clothes and an armor first, the man looks a little confused. He seems to relax a bit lifting his polearm and resting it against his muscular shoulder. Those who come closer notice, that the man is about six feet tall, well-built and bald-headed, wearing a studded leather armor. In addition to the polearm he is carrying he has a nasty-looking curved sword sheathed on his back. The man is obviously young, barely twenty if even that. On his waist is hanging what looks like to be a collection of bloody ears or something.

He turns to look at the newcomers, still looking wary and ready to act at any moment, but he is not making any threatening moves. After a moment of silence he speaks: "Looks like there's no more damn hobgoblins to kill. I am Kerrax and I hunt these creatures. Who are you?"


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Damien cocks a suspicious eye at the man's "trophy collection," still wary of this newcomer. "My name is Damien, Kerrax. My companions and I were waylaid by these goblinoids a ways back. Are you some sort of mercenary?"


----------



## Zerth (Feb 17, 2004)

*Kerrax*

"They pay for goblin ears in Verbobonc. That's why I hunt 'em with Jake." The man kneels, takes out a dagger and cuts off the hobgoblin's ears. He puts one of them to his belt, where he keeps other goblin ears as it can now clearly be seen. He throws the other at Damien's feet. "I hit the goblin and one of you shot it. Your ear," he says pointing at the bloody ear on the ground.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Damien fliches as the ear is thrown at him. He curls his lip in mild disgust but does not make an attempt at picking it up. "Uhm, thanks, I guess," he mutters.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 17, 2004)

Kerrax just grunts something back and gets up looking around him. "Gotta find Jake. He's always so slow. I could use his healing powers now," the warrior says looking at the wound the hobgoblin slashed.

He turns back to Damien. "You are not hunters. Are you travelers? Going to Hommlet?"


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

"We were on our way to the mines near here. Rumor has it, it's been overrun with hobgoblins. You seem like you'd be quite useful there. Would you like to join us? It could net you quite a few ears, I'm sure."


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 17, 2004)

Astatia steps foward and drops foward into a courtsey as she take the ear with apparent relish, "Well thank you, pleased to make you acquaintance sir. Astatia, at your service."  She notes Damien's reaction - if she wanted confirmation that he's not the hardened warrior he thinks he is then she just got it.

"We were indeed hired to check out the mines, hobgoblins appear to have closed the trail and word from there is overdue. Is your companion nearby, how badly hurt are you?"


----------



## Zerth (Feb 17, 2004)

Kerrax' eyes lit up as more hobgoblins are mentioned. "Ha! I'd be more than happy to slay more gobbos if you don't mind me coming along! But I'm with you only if Jake's coming too."

Kerrax turns to the elven druid. "No need to call me sir, lass. In fact I'd prefer if you didn't." The warrior lets out a loud friendly laugh. "I'm sure Jake's somewhere near. I told you he was slow. He couldn't have made it very far yet," he adds still chuckling. "Jake! Come out! No need to hide anymore!" Kerrax shouts in the general direction Jake supposed to be.

"The wound doesn't seem to be very deep, it's no big deal," he says back to Astatia.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 17, 2004)

"im here dont get your breeches in a bunch." A moderately tall man in scale&Shield with a Hvy mace in his hand steps out of the woods.

"I swear you have some Elf Blood in you Kerrax, the way you move thru these woods. Hi all im Jake thanks for the help with the Gobbo there. So Kerrax how bad are ya hurt?? Sucking chest wound or just a deep scratch?"


----------



## Zerth (Feb 17, 2004)

"There you are, Jake! Not sure if I'd make a believable elf." Kerrax grins patting his bald head. "These people here are also after some goblin hide. They asked us to join them and help with a mine infested by goblinoids. Sounds like a good offer if you ask me."

Looking at his wound, Kerrax speaks, "More like a deep scratch. But if we're off to slay more gobbos any time soon it'd be nice to have it patched up by your magic."


----------



## Thels (Feb 17, 2004)

OOC: Nice interaction, guys  Two notes though: The bounty for ears can only be collected in Verbobonc, not in any nearby village. Also, only left ears are worth of any money.

Jake: 



Spoiler



When you moved up to the group, you thought you heard something moving through the undergrowth behind you.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 17, 2004)

ooc: Jake will spontaneous cast cure lt wnds Kerrax using his bless spell to do so. 1d8+1


Jake intones the words of healing and touches the wound on Kerrax "There you go baldie hope this helps."


----------



## Thels (Feb 17, 2004)

[CLW 7+1=8] Invoking the powers of his deity, Jake is fully able to cure Kerrax' wounds.

[Spellcraft 18+3=21] Astatia is able to recognize the spell for what it is.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 17, 2004)

"You seen the trail to the mine over there? Now we don't know what is going on at the mine, but whatever it is it doesn't look good. We were a somewhat larger party, but a couple of them got cold feet and turned back. However, you're made of sterner stuff right?"


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 18, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "You seen the trail to the mine over there? Now we don't know what is going on at the mine, but whatever it is it doesn't look good. We were a somewhat larger party, but a couple of them got cold feet and turned back. However, you're made of sterner stuff right?"





"Sterner?? we are 2 humans in the dark hunting Goblins and Hobgoblins. Sterner? im not sure Dumber? Maybe. Im in."


----------



## Zerth (Feb 18, 2004)

"That's right, miss. We are not scared that easily. Just lead the way to the mine and we'll be happy to fight some goblins with you," Kerrax answers to Astatia.

OOC: Edited my post so, that they pay for ears in Verbobonc. More difficult with the ear thing. Let's just say, that Kerrax as a illiterate barbarian doesn't always know what he's speaking. Astatia got the left ear from the last hobgoblin.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven has been watching the interchange, and continuing to scout the area with her light figure.  Finally deciding there were probably no more hobgoblins about, she joins the others.  

"Hi.  I'm called Raven.  Pleased to meet you noble warriors."  Raven is a tall, beautiful elf, with thick black hair.  "There may be no hobgoblins at these mines, so don't wet your pants.  But we'd love to have you accompany us.  It's as good a place to find them as any, and you'd get the pleasure of our charming company.


----------



## Majin (Feb 18, 2004)

Damien sidles up to Raven, and while putting a protective arm around her shoulder he adds, staring at the newcomers. "Yes, _our_ company indeed." 

Throwing Raven a quick wink he continues, "Our resident druid over there prefers I keep my station private to strangers and the like, but considering you'll be joining our little group I thought I should be the first to be up front about my background. After all we should get to know each other more closely if we'll be exterminating goblinoids together, shouldn't we?" With one of his over exaggerated bows with a flourish Damien formally introduces himself. "You have the honor of meeting Prince Damien Strikeheart. Heir to the throne of Keoland. I am on a quest to distinguish myself and earn my seat as the ruler of my fair land one day. What more can you tell us of yourselves?"


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 18, 2004)

<Rolls eyes>


----------



## Majin (Feb 18, 2004)

OOC: You know I love ya baby!


----------



## Zerth (Feb 18, 2004)

Kerrax is astonished and is looking at Astatia and Raven in turn. Usually he has words for any situation, but this is something else. _How dumb does this man think I am? A Prince in the woods with two ladies? A Prince cleaning a mine infested by goblinoids with two ladies??? How dumb must you be to even tell you're a Prince to two strangers in a dark forest? Just how pompous and full of yourself..._ Just then it strikes Kerrax, the fear, that the man might actually be speaking the truth.

"So you're a Prince...," Kerrax begins still slightly in bisbelief, "In that case I'd listen more to your druid friend. You won't run into honorable people in dark woods too often." Kerrax shakes his head. "But, it's good to meet you, Prince. Just don't expect any special treatment from me," the warrior adds with a laugh, which is friendly and not intended to mock Damien.

"As for myself, well, there's hardly anything in my story, that would interest a Prince and his two lovely companions. I'm just a simple warrior trying to make a living in this cruel world."


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 18, 2004)

"Well im a priest of St. Cuthbert i like long walks in the woods at night, a nice ale...But seriously Im a priest and i swing a pretty mean Mace tho im not quite in Kerrax's category for effectiveness, Need healing just ask, need spiritual guidance? just ask. Need a drinking buddy? No need to ask." Jake grins widely. "Lets have some fun in the mines."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2004)

*Raven*

"Alright!  Glad to have you two aboard.  We're a much stronger party for it.  Unlike you two, I'm not inclined to hunt goblins in the dark.  Perhaps we should wait until morning to set off for the mines."


----------



## Majin (Feb 18, 2004)

Damien grins smugly at Kerrax as he speaks his words. "Yes I realize the strategy involved in keeping such a thing quiet, but then how would others know that I'm a prince?" he says matter of factly, as if the question explains everything, not seeming to notice his backwards logic. "And don't worry about the special treatment my friend. I attain certain liberties for those in my company. As you'll find out I'm sure, Astatia takes every chance she can get to exploit them," he chuckles.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 18, 2004)

*Kerrax the human barbarian*

Kerrax decides not to answer anything back to Damien, simply thinking: _I'm sure you'd find a way to get the 'royal' message through nevertheless..._

Kerrax nods to Raven. "Right you are. Enough for one night, the mine can wait 'till tomorrow. Just stay sharp, everyone, there might still be goblins lurking nearby."

"Have you already set up a camp or should we start looking for a good place?" Kerrax asks.


----------



## Thels (Feb 18, 2004)

There's some signs that show the area has been cleaned a little, as if people have been camping here.

OOC: If you're going to rest, then are you going to set out watches? Damien and Astatia each had 2 hours of sleep/meditation so far. None of the others had any sleep. It'll be about 5 hours to dawn.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 18, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> There's some signs that show the area has been cleaned a little, as if people have been camping here.
> 
> OOC: If you're going to rest, then are you going to set out watches? Damien and Astatia each had 2 hours of sleep/meditation so far. None of the others had any sleep. It'll be about 5 hours to dawn.





"I'll take a turn at the watch if you all wanna get some rest."


----------



## Zerth (Feb 19, 2004)

*Kerrax*



			
				Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> "I'll take a turn at the watch if you all wanna get some rest."



"Good. Wake me up, when you've had enough."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2004)

*Raven*

"Great.  I've already taken watch.  I'll see you in the morning."  Raven will take off her armor, slip into her bedroll and go into trance.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 19, 2004)

Astatia was planning on taking the last shift, and will get back to sleep accordingly, "Wake me up when you swap."


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 19, 2004)

Jake will take watch for about 2 hours then he will wake up Kerrax.

"Hey wake up i want a little sleep also. Anyways your snoring was attracting wild boars they thught it was a mating call."


----------



## Thels (Feb 19, 2004)

The night passes without further incidents as dawn shines upon watching Astatia, while the forest creatures revert to their daylight activities. Damien, without watch duty wakes up. Raven is through with her meditation. The other two are still soundly asleep.

See OOC thread.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 20, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven will get up, put on her armor, and start to eat.  She'll try to be quiet & let the others sleep.  She'll walk around a little.


----------



## Majin (Feb 20, 2004)

Damien stretches as he wakes up. He goes about his morning routine and then follows after Raven. "Sleep well?" he asks softly, partly out of consideration of his nearby sleeping companions.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 20, 2004)

After a few hours of rest Jake wakes up, Stretches puts on his equipment and Kneels down to pray. After a short while in prayer Jake gets up and seems pleased at the new day. "Good morning all." Jake says rather boisterously.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 20, 2004)

Kerrax is the last one to wake up, but he spends little time getting prepared. He puts on his armor and starts eating one of his rations. "Bah! This dry food is no good!", he curses. "A fried boar would be more tasty."

After he's done eating he gets up and picks up his weapons. "Don't tell you're waiting for me. Let's take a look at that mine. I'm ready for a another round," the warrior says grinning.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2004)

Raven answers Damian softly, so Astatia won't hear.  "I tranced fine.  Elves don't sleep."  Then in a louder voice.  "In fact, I feel great!  Let's get moving!"


----------



## Majin (Feb 23, 2004)

"Ah yes, how silly of me," Damien nods. As he waits with Raven for the others he tries to continue their conversation. "I've always been interested in learning more about your people. The language itself is elegant and beautiful. Do you think you could, uhm.. teach it to me?" he blushes uncharacteristically.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2004)

*Raven*

"Oh, of course."  she says with a sly smile.  "and what will you teach me in return?"


----------



## Majin (Feb 23, 2004)

Damien laughs nervously at this. His mind begins to roam to places they ought not be while searching for something he can teach in return. Finally he manages to compose himself and replies, feeling rather inadequate for the first time in a long while, "Hmm. Well, I'm not really sure what I could offer in return.. Lessons in fighting and defense? We could spar perhaps? I wouldn't want to see you hurt in our travels. What I could teach may help you stay alive." The prince quickly adds, "Or of course, anything else you may be interested in if your not interested in that. I could tell you about my people for instance. My lands, our history, something cultural?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2004)

*Raven*

"Yes.  Stories about your kings and generals.  I'm always looking for inspiring stories.  Particularly if they're in the form of songs.  If they're not, I can still generally make a song out of them.  Perhaps some sparing, yes, but mostly I'm interested in music and lore."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 23, 2004)

Toriah slept poorly the night before, haunted by dreams of humanoids chasing him through the tangled underbrush. He woke early, and after eating some trail rations, packed up camp and headed off. _They can't be after me,_ he thinks, continuing an argument started the night before. _I mean, they can't know yet, and if they're off hunting, that's perfectly normal and unsuspicious, right? Besides, I can always just split after a while and claim the fighting is too much for me._ With that thought in mind, he strolls into the camp, taking pains to not conceal his passage. _Wouldn't do to have them think I'm sneaking up on them,_ he laughs to himself.

"Greetings, all," he says, sweeping a low bow. "I am called Toriah." He keeps his eyes on Damien, having marked him as the leader of the group, and the one who needed the most convincing. "I heard you all speak of hunting goblinoids and thought I'd offer my services." He is attractive, and obviously of elvish descent. Though he smiles easily, his green eyes are hooded and he constantly looks around, as if ready to bolt at any moment. He wears slightly worn leather armor and carries a full backpack with light crossbow and rapier in easy reach.


----------



## Majin (Feb 23, 2004)

Damien turns to regard the newcomer that has entered their camp. After his introduction he turns back to Raven and whispers, "We can start this at our next camp if you'd like." He then turns back to the shifty elf, obviously suspicious. 

"Mr... Toriah was it? Are there any others in the woods waiting to pop out on us here? It seems the popular thing lately. If you are not associated with our new friends over there, then where do you come from?"


----------



## Zerth (Feb 23, 2004)

*Kerrax*

Kerrax notices the newcomer only when he speaks turning around and grasping his ranseur with both hands. _Hey, where did he come from?_ As the elven man speaks more it becomes clear, that there is no danger, but the bald-headed warrior still keeps an eye on the obviously sneaky elf.

"Another elf." He speaks to Jake, who's near him. "We must be the only humans in this forest with our new friend the prince. Otherwise it's just goblins and elves. I'm just happy this one is an elf and not a damn goblin. Looks like it's not too hard to just walk in our camp..."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 23, 2004)

"If there are others waiting in the woods to 'pop' out, as you say, I am not aware of it. And I am definitely not associated with your new friends. I am from around here. My parents have both passed away some time ago and now that I'm a bit older and able to care for myself, I've decided to see more of the world." He smiles charmingly. [Bluff +0, if necessary]


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 24, 2004)

"I dont know if he was a goblin it would be another ear for the pile." Jake says to Kerrax. "Welcome to our camp Toriah, So what skills do you have?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2004)

*Raven*

"Greetings, Toriah," says Raven in elvish, then again in common, "Greetings, Toriah."  She winks at Damien.  "Yes, tell us about yourself.  Where are you from?  We are going to a mine to check it out, and collect some goblin ears if they present themselves.  One more elf is always welcome, I reckon."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 24, 2004)

Toriah is surprised at hearing the Elven, but covers by smiling at Raven. "Long time since I heard the tongue," he replies in Elven, then continues in Common. "I'm from Verbobonc, myself. Born and raised. I'm skilled at, ahem, getting into and out of delicate situations. I assume that would be useful in a dangerous mine, hm?" He turns back toward Damien slightly to assess his reaction.


----------



## Majin (Feb 24, 2004)

Damien arches an eyebrow at Toriah's response, and a slight smile crosses his lips. "Yes, I see..." After a moment of quiet contemplating he strides foward and extends a hand towards Toriah. "I believe we could make use of someone that possesses such skill. You may accompany us. Just.. do remember my generosity in allowing you into our company." As he says this Damien tightens his purse strings in plain view of the newest member of their group, believing this will subtlely get his point across.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 25, 2004)

Toriah frowns slightly and speaks softly. "Good sir, I wouldn't deign to take from those in my party. Only those who deserve it." He takes Damien's hand and shakes it firmly. More loudly, he says, "Good to be aboard. Shall we off?"


----------



## Zerth (Feb 25, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> More loudly, he says, "Good to be aboard. Shall we off?"



"Finally some real talk," Kerrax says impatiently. "To the mine!" He shouts pointing the way with his ranseur.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 26, 2004)

Astatis finishes her trance and whilst on final watch takes time out to prepare her spells and ready herself and Sashla for the day.

_"Greetings, all," he says, sweeping a low bow. "I am called Toriah." He keeps his eyes on Damien, having marked him as the leader of the group._

      <And may the all Mother help us>

       Astatia takes time out from adjusting Sashla's tack to wonder who was keeping an eye out - then realized that no one had been detailed.

_"I believe we could make use of someone that possesses such skill. You may accompany us. Just.. do remember my generosity in allowing you into our company." As he says this Damien tightens his purse strings in plain view of the newest member of their group, believing this will subtlely get his point across._

      <Who died and left him king? No wait, don't even _ask_ that>

"Greetings and well met. I am called Astatia, this," she strokes Sashla's muzzle, "is Sashla. But as you already seem to know who we are and what we are doing I'm sure you already know that."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 26, 2004)

Toriah flashes a smile. "No, my lady, and it is a great honor to meet you and Sashla." He sketches a bow before glancing around the camp in preparation to leave.


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

As the group breaks up camp and emerges from the bushes, the clouds disperse and reveal the shining sun. You move down the road the woman directed for a few hours without interruptions, only hearing various animals in the woodlands around you and birds flying and chilping through the air. You about an hour to dusk, you notice the terrain rising slightly, and after you pass the next bend, you can see the mine in the distance.

A small canyon starting at ground level moves down into the ground where it ends in a hole. Just behind the entrance stands a large building, looking somewhat like a warehouse. The double door is open, but windows are scarce, making it too dark inside to see clearly from this distance. A track of rails leads from down the canyon into the warehouse. A smaller cabin is next to the road, in front of the mine. It looks like a small house, but the door and windows are shut.

No sound or activity can be detected around the mines. You are about 1500 feet away. (OOC: Can I have a marching order, just in case?)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

"Looks like we're here, kids!" Toriah says cheerfully. He casts a critical eye on the scene before them. "Maybe someone should check out that warehouse, as its doors appear to be open."

[Toriah would definitely want to be last, but if anyone argues strongly against it, he'll -probably- comply.]


----------



## Zerth (Mar 7, 2004)

As patience is not one of Kerrax' virtues he doesn't need any more encouragement. "You found that someone in me," he tells Toriah and walks towards the warehouse door.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 7, 2004)

"Woah hold up there Kerrax lets not run off alone shall we??" With that Jake starts heading off after Kerrax to keep him outs troble.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven readies her crossbow, and keeps to the rear.  She let's the others focus on the structures.  She keeps her eyes on the trees and other surroundings.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2004)

Then:
           Astatia will probably end up riding point for the group, using height and mobility to keep out of trouble and dropping back occassionally to keep contact. 

Now:
       As the mine comes into sight she halts Sashla and studies the scene with what detail she can at that range.
"One warehouse, one cabin. No sign of life. Where do the miners live then, underground? she shrugs, "Possibly safer there, but I can't see any sign of a cook fire or anything like that."

      She hangs back with Raven as the others head straight in and looks at Kerrax, "I think I'll circle the perimeter first and see what I can find. I'd rather not walk straight into what could be an ambush without checking around first. Apart from me you are the most mobile, will you join me?"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 9, 2004)

Toriah glances at the others and then the scene. "Too easy for this to be an ambush," he murmurs. "No cover out there at all."


----------



## Zerth (Mar 9, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> She hangs back with Raven as the others head straight in and looks at Kerrax, "I think I'll circle the perimeter first and see what I can find. I'd rather not walk straight into what could be an ambush without checking around first. Apart from me you are the most mobile, will you join me?"



Kerrax turns to look at Astatia and then back at the mine entrance looming ahead. "Right," he grunts. "That canyon would be a good place for an ambush. Lead on, I'll follow."


----------



## Majin (Mar 9, 2004)

Damien will wait up front with the others while the perimeter is being scouted out. Keeping in mind that goblinoids are most likely about, he unsheaths his sword and brings his shield about.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2004)

"Let's go then," Astatia looks at the others, "If we find anything we'll let you know. If something finds us....     ...you'll know about that too."

      It depends how open the country is and how thick the woods are, but circle round keeping the mine in sight (no closer than they are already if possible) - check for any tracks leading into or out of the mine área and anything unusual.


----------



## Thels (Mar 9, 2004)

You're in a forest, but the area directly above the mine is cleared in a circle around the entrance with a radius of about twohundred feet. The far end of the warehouse is about 120 feet away from the forest border. The cabin is about 150 feet away. The canyon is only about 15 feet wide, and about 30 feet long.

Reading your posts, I'm currently assuming the following marching order. If anyone wants a different position, feel free to notice.

Front: Damein and Astatia (mounted)
Middle: Jake and Kerrax
Read: Toriah and Raven

Moving up to the border of the forest, you notice the warehouse isn't entirely empty. You can spot at least two horses through the entrance from your current position on the road. Still no sign of humanoids.

Astatia/Toriah: 



Spoiler



You notice small disturbances here and there on the ground, grass polls that recently broke loose, etc... as well as several darker spots on the road.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 9, 2004)

As she and Kerrax circles around just inside the forest, Astatia will try and get a better look into the warehouse to see what else is inside.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 9, 2004)

Toriah will fade a few steps back into the cover of the forest, and attempt to keep unseen and unheard until the scouts return or find something. He will cover any metallic or reflective gear he has, and will try to not move or make any noises.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 9, 2004)

Kerrax follows Astatia as they make the scouting round keeping an eye on the area surrounding the mine.


----------

